# Looks like it's almost time



## Ringel05

To build a new gamer or buy a pre-built and upgrade it to my specs.


----------



## Ringel05

Debating a Ryzen 5 processor vs an Intel i5 processor.


----------



## Fueri

Haven't built one since my bitcoin miners a few years ago, and those were weird multi-gpu rigs built for that purpose, but they gamed like hell, with 4 GPU's set up in crossfire mode.

Kind of miss building PCs actually, but any gaming I do, and there isn't much of it, I do on the PS4, and I've got so much hardware at this point it almost seems a sin to build something that I know I won't use all that much.

so, watcha building?


----------



## Fueri

looks like the Ryzen to me.  you can overclock it, and it seems to beat the i5 in some other areas as well....


----------



## expat_panama

about 3 years ago I put together a system w/ magicmicro --you pick out the components but they to the heavy lifting of making sure everything's compatible & burnt in.  I picked out stuff that was future proof for a couple years & then I replaced the vid card.  What I really like about those guys is whatever u buy comes w/ unlimited tech support w/ a human that actually answers the phone when u call.


----------



## Likkmee

Ringel05 said:


> Debating a Ryzen 5 processor vs an Intel i5 processor.


i5.
Whose board and whose SS drive ? I like Gigabyte Ultras and Kingston drives but my electric SUX ! They live through anything.
How much ram you kids use these years?
 I still survive on 8 but I don't game

I just went and looked at this board
Z390 DESIGNARE (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global


----------



## Ringel05

Likkmee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debating a Ryzen 5 processor vs an Intel i5 processor.
> 
> 
> 
> i5.
> Whose board and whose SS drive ? I like Gigabyte Ultras and Kingston drives but my electric SUX ! They live through anything.
> How much ram you kids use these years?
> I still survive on 8 but I don't game
> 
> I just went and looked at this board
> Z390 DESIGNARE (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
Click to expand...

Haven't gotten that far but I'll go with DDR4 RAM, 16GB, the mobo will depend on whether its an AMD or Intel chip.  Still debating between a SSD or HDD drive, 1 to 2 TB.  Might have to upgrade my power supply to a 750W minimum (have a 650W now).  May use the same gaming tower and just add more fans plus I have a liquid cooled heat sink I just bought.  Still researching graphics cards.  
Want to keep the total cost around $500 - $600.


----------



## Ringel05

Fueri said:


> Haven't built one since my bitcoin miners a few years ago, and those were weird multi-gpu rigs built for that purpose, but they gamed like hell, with 4 GPU's set up in crossfire mode.
> 
> Kind of miss building PCs actually, but any gaming I do, and there isn't much of it, I do on the PS4, and I've got so much hardware at this point it almost seems a sin to build something that I know I won't use all that much.
> 
> so, watcha building?


See post #7.
What I have now is:
Gigbyte GA-78LMT-USB3 6.0 (Socket M2) Mobo
AMD Phenom II X6 1050T CPU (old Thurban tech)
4095MB Nvidia GeForce 740 (EVGA)
HyperX 32GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @669MHz (9-9-9-24)
LSP Ultra 650W ATX Power Supply


----------



## Ringel05

Of course I could go really cheap and just replace the mobo with a better one that takes all my current configuration.  It's not like my current gamer is slow, it's just that I've lost a couple of USB ports and the built in ethernet port that all went bad.


----------



## Fueri

Ringel05 said:


> Of course I could go really cheap and just replace the mobo with a better one that takes all my current configuration.  It's not like my current gamer is slow, it's just that I've lost a couple of USB ports and the built in ethernet port that all went bad.




you could, but no headroom in terms of CPU then, you're locked into the AM3 socket.  The Ryzen 7 will work with the AM4 socket also, so when that gets dirt cheap you could upgrade that if you felt like it.

Go big or go home....


----------



## Ringel05

Fueri said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I could go really cheap and just replace the mobo with a better one that takes all my current configuration.  It's not like my current gamer is slow, it's just that I've lost a couple of USB ports and the built in ethernet port that all went bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you could, but no headroom in terms of CPU then, you're locked into the AM3 socket.  The Ryzen 7 will work with the AM4 socket also, so when that gets dirt cheap you could upgrade that if you felt like it.
> 
> Go big or go home....
Click to expand...

I'm quite familiar with all those arguments and yes I know Ryzen is AM4 not AM3 but working with a not so big budget right now that's why I stipulated "current configuration".  It's comes down to upgrade all or just upgrade the mobo and do a new build in a couple of years.  
Was basically "thinking out loud".


----------



## Ringel05

Fueri said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I could go really cheap and just replace the mobo with a better one that takes all my current configuration.  It's not like my current gamer is slow, it's just that I've lost a couple of USB ports and the built in ethernet port that all went bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you could, but no headroom in terms of CPU then, you're locked into the AM3 socket.  The Ryzen 7 will work with the AM4 socket also, so when that gets dirt cheap you could upgrade that if you felt like it.
> 
> Go big or go home....
Click to expand...

But then again I did see this......

Refurbished: HP Gaming Desktop Pavilion 690-0067c Ryzen 7 1st Gen 1700 (3.00 GHz) 16 GB DDR4 1 TB HDD AMD Radeon RX 550 Windows 10 Home 64-bit - Newegg.com


----------



## Ringel05

I looked over that so called HP Gaming Desktop and it seems it has some real problems that it's not really a gamer.  
So here's what I'm currently thinking, replace the mobo, CPU and RAM, keep everything else or just replace my current motherboard although what I'm seeing is my current mobo runs from $90 used - $150 new which is kinda weird for an older mobo.  Obviously it's considered a really good mobo.
The three replacement components I'm looking at are the 

MSI Performance Gaming AMD X470 Ryzen 2 AM4 DDR4 Onboard Graphics CFX ATX Motherboard (X470 Gaming PRO)

AMD Ryzen 5 2600X Processor

Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 Desktop Memory Kit

Cost of all three would be around $400.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Debating a Ryzen 5 processor vs an Intel i5 processor.



I would wait until the next Ryzen release. This fall, maybe? More than likely next spring. Pretty sure something good is coming down the GPU pipeline soon that's a real advancement over the stagnation that has been for the past few years.

PS: One cannot use a Ryzen to it's full potential with an HP motherboard.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't built one since my bitcoin miners a few years ago, and those were weird multi-gpu rigs built for that purpose, but they gamed like hell, with 4 GPU's set up in crossfire mode.
> 
> Kind of miss building PCs actually, but any gaming I do, and there isn't much of it, I do on the PS4, and I've got so much hardware at this point it almost seems a sin to build something that I know I won't use all that much.
> 
> so, watcha building?
> 
> 
> 
> See post #7.
> What I have now is:
> Gigbyte GA-78LMT-USB3 6.0 (Socket M2) Mobo
> AMD Phenom II X6 1050T CPU (old Thurban tech)
> 4095MB Nvidia GeForce 740 (EVGA)
> HyperX 32GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @669MHz (9-9-9-24)
> LSP Ultra 650W ATX Power Supply
Click to expand...


That's not socket M2, it's socket AM3.

Major problem for you: That power supply only provides about 450w on the 12v rail, it's made by CompUSA and is a piece of crap. Replace that first with a decent power supply. Your Thuban could pop that power supply easy. Well, if you're running a decent GPU too, anyways.

I recommend replacing with a good power supply and decent used AM3 motherboard for now.

There's many decent options for a decent used AM3 motherboard, AFAIK.

$74 for a motherboard, and I can find you a power supply for around the same.
Then you'll be ready for mobo+cpu+RAM+GPU upgrade.

ASUS M4A89TD PRO Socket AM3 AMD 890FX USB3.0 DDR3 ATX Motherboard With I/O  | eBay


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't built one since my bitcoin miners a few years ago, and those were weird multi-gpu rigs built for that purpose, but they gamed like hell, with 4 GPU's set up in crossfire mode.
> 
> Kind of miss building PCs actually, but any gaming I do, and there isn't much of it, I do on the PS4, and I've got so much hardware at this point it almost seems a sin to build something that I know I won't use all that much.
> 
> so, watcha building?
> 
> 
> 
> See post #7.
> What I have now is:
> Gigbyte GA-78LMT-USB3 6.0 (Socket M2) Mobo
> AMD Phenom II X6 1050T CPU (old Thurban tech)
> 4095MB Nvidia GeForce 740 (EVGA)
> HyperX 32GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @669MHz (9-9-9-24)
> LSP Ultra 650W ATX Power Supply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not socket M2, it's socket AM3.
> 
> Major problem for you: That power supply only provides about 450w on the 12v rail, it's made by CompUSA and is a piece of crap. Replace that first with a decent power supply. Your Thuban could pop that power supply easy. Well, if you're running a decent GPU too, anyways.
> 
> I recommend replacing with a good power supply and decent used AM3 motherboard for now.
> 
> There's many decent options for a decent used AM3 motherboard, AFAIK.
> 
> $74 for a motherboard, and I can find you a power supply for around the same.
> Then you'll be ready for mobo+cpu+RAM+GPU upgrade.
> 
> ASUS M4A89TD PRO Socket AM3 AMD 890FX USB3.0 DDR3 ATX Motherboard With I/O  | eBay
Click to expand...

It says M2 on the box but yes, I know it's an AM3+.  What power supply would you recommend?  Would that mobo take my RAM?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debating a Ryzen 5 processor vs an Intel i5 processor.
> 
> 
> 
> i5.
> Whose board and whose SS drive ? I like Gigabyte Ultras and Kingston drives but my electric SUX ! They live through anything.
> How much ram you kids use these years?
> I still survive on 8 but I don't game
> 
> I just went and looked at this board
> Z390 DESIGNARE (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't gotten that far but I'll go with DDR4 RAM, 16GB, the mobo will depend on whether its an AMD or Intel chip.  Still debating between a SSD or HDD drive, 1 to 2 TB.  Might have to upgrade my power supply to a 750W minimum (have a 650W now).  May use the same gaming tower and just add more fans plus I have a liquid cooled heat sink I just bought.  Still researching graphics cards.
> Want to keep the total cost around $500 - $600.
Click to expand...



Hmm, $600.. I like to do these things.

If I had $600..hmm, let's see how far I could make it go.

Power Supply (Always 1st)             $60

Open Box: Rosewill Hive Series 750W Modular Gaming Power Supply, 80 PLUS Bronze Certified, Single +12V Rail, Intel 4th Gen CPU Ready, SLI & CrossFire Ready - Hive-750 - Newegg.com

Motherboard $150

ASUS Prime X470-Pro AM4 AMD X470 SATA 6Gb/s ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com

RAM  $75

G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C16D-16GVRB - Newegg.com

SSD $40 (2) Put OS on one + storage on other or 2 OSes or whatever.

Patriot Burst 2.5" 120GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) PBU120GS25SSDR - Newegg.com

GPU (This is a big 'un) $120

Refurbished: PNY GeForce GTX 1060 3GB XLR8 OC Dual Fan GDDR5 VCGGTX10603XGPB-OC-BB Video Card GPU - Newegg.com

CPU $120

AMD RYZEN 5 1600 6-Core 3.2 GHz (3.6 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 YD1600BBAEBOX Desktop Processor - Newegg.com


*Total: $565*


*Get your 1TB storage later.*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't built one since my bitcoin miners a few years ago, and those were weird multi-gpu rigs built for that purpose, but they gamed like hell, with 4 GPU's set up in crossfire mode.
> 
> Kind of miss building PCs actually, but any gaming I do, and there isn't much of it, I do on the PS4, and I've got so much hardware at this point it almost seems a sin to build something that I know I won't use all that much.
> 
> so, watcha building?
> 
> 
> 
> See post #7.
> What I have now is:
> Gigbyte GA-78LMT-USB3 6.0 (Socket M2) Mobo
> AMD Phenom II X6 1050T CPU (old Thurban tech)
> 4095MB Nvidia GeForce 740 (EVGA)
> HyperX 32GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @669MHz (9-9-9-24)
> LSP Ultra 650W ATX Power Supply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not socket M2, it's socket AM3.
> 
> Major problem for you: That power supply only provides about 450w on the 12v rail, it's made by CompUSA and is a piece of crap. Replace that first with a decent power supply. Your Thuban could pop that power supply easy. Well, if you're running a decent GPU too, anyways.
> 
> I recommend replacing with a good power supply and decent used AM3 motherboard for now.
> 
> There's many decent options for a decent used AM3 motherboard, AFAIK.
> 
> $74 for a motherboard, and I can find you a power supply for around the same.
> Then you'll be ready for mobo+cpu+RAM+GPU upgrade.
> 
> ASUS M4A89TD PRO Socket AM3 AMD 890FX USB3.0 DDR3 ATX Motherboard With I/O  | eBay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says M2 on the box but yes, I know it's an AM3+.  What power supply would you recommend?  Would that mobo take my RAM?
Click to expand...


Yes, that mobo should take your RAM.

K10 is so old, though. Ryzen is comparable to 4790K for gaming.

I would do it now before the tariffs hit.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I recently upgraded to Windows 10


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debating a Ryzen 5 processor vs an Intel i5 processor.
> 
> 
> 
> i5.
> Whose board and whose SS drive ? I like Gigabyte Ultras and Kingston drives but my electric SUX ! They live through anything.
> How much ram you kids use these years?
> I still survive on 8 but I don't game
> 
> I just went and looked at this board
> Z390 DESIGNARE (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't gotten that far but I'll go with DDR4 RAM, 16GB, the mobo will depend on whether its an AMD or Intel chip.  Still debating between a SSD or HDD drive, 1 to 2 TB.  Might have to upgrade my power supply to a 750W minimum (have a 650W now).  May use the same gaming tower and just add more fans plus I have a liquid cooled heat sink I just bought.  Still researching graphics cards.
> Want to keep the total cost around $500 - $600.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, $600.. I like to do these things.
> 
> If I had $600..hmm, let's see how far I could make it go.
> 
> Power Supply (Always 1st)             $60
> 
> Open Box: Rosewill Hive Series 750W Modular Gaming Power Supply, 80 PLUS Bronze Certified, Single +12V Rail, Intel 4th Gen CPU Ready, SLI & CrossFire Ready - Hive-750 - Newegg.com
> 
> Motherboard $150
> 
> ASUS Prime X470-Pro AM4 AMD X470 SATA 6Gb/s ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com
> 
> RAM  $75
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C16D-16GVRB - Newegg.com
> 
> SSD $40 (2) Put OS on one + storage on other or 2 OSes or whatever.
> 
> Patriot Burst 2.5" 120GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) PBU120GS25SSDR - Newegg.com
> 
> GPU (This is a big 'un) $120
> 
> Refurbished: PNY GeForce GTX 1060 3GB XLR8 OC Dual Fan GDDR5 VCGGTX10603XGPB-OC-BB Video Card GPU - Newegg.com
> 
> CPU $120
> 
> AMD RYZEN 5 1600 6-Core 3.2 GHz (3.6 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 YD1600BBAEBOX Desktop Processor - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> *Total: $565*
Click to expand...

I wouldn't need the GPU, the one I have is fine for now, I'd keep my current hard drive so there's $160 off of the price.
While I know it's "old" I'm leaning towards replacing the current mobo and looking for a better (higher end) gaming AM3+ mobo and replace the power supply.
Any suggestions on a higher end AM3+ mobo?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debating a Ryzen 5 processor vs an Intel i5 processor.
> 
> 
> 
> i5.
> Whose board and whose SS drive ? I like Gigabyte Ultras and Kingston drives but my electric SUX ! They live through anything.
> How much ram you kids use these years?
> I still survive on 8 but I don't game
> 
> I just went and looked at this board
> Z390 DESIGNARE (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't gotten that far but I'll go with DDR4 RAM, 16GB, the mobo will depend on whether its an AMD or Intel chip.  Still debating between a SSD or HDD drive, 1 to 2 TB.  Might have to upgrade my power supply to a 750W minimum (have a 650W now).  May use the same gaming tower and just add more fans plus I have a liquid cooled heat sink I just bought.  Still researching graphics cards.
> Want to keep the total cost around $500 - $600.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, $600.. I like to do these things.
> 
> If I had $600..hmm, let's see how far I could make it go.
> 
> Power Supply (Always 1st)             $60
> 
> Open Box: Rosewill Hive Series 750W Modular Gaming Power Supply, 80 PLUS Bronze Certified, Single +12V Rail, Intel 4th Gen CPU Ready, SLI & CrossFire Ready - Hive-750 - Newegg.com
> 
> Motherboard $150
> 
> ASUS Prime X470-Pro AM4 AMD X470 SATA 6Gb/s ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com
> 
> RAM  $75
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C16D-16GVRB - Newegg.com
> 
> SSD $40 (2) Put OS on one + storage on other or 2 OSes or whatever.
> 
> Patriot Burst 2.5" 120GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) PBU120GS25SSDR - Newegg.com
> 
> GPU (This is a big 'un) $120
> 
> Refurbished: PNY GeForce GTX 1060 3GB XLR8 OC Dual Fan GDDR5 VCGGTX10603XGPB-OC-BB Video Card GPU - Newegg.com
> 
> CPU $120
> 
> AMD RYZEN 5 1600 6-Core 3.2 GHz (3.6 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 YD1600BBAEBOX Desktop Processor - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> *Total: $565*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't need the GPU, the one I have is fine for now, I'd keep my current hard drive so there's $160 off of the price.
> While I know it's "old" I'm leaning towards replacing the current mobo and looking for a better (higher end) gaming AM3+ mobo and replace the power supply.
> Any suggestions on a higher end AM3+ mobo?
Click to expand...

Why? There's only 1
The board I linked is just under a Crosshair IV. It will work for you. It has all the backbone and muscle, but not the easy CMOS reset.
There's only 1 higher end AM3+ mobo: Crosshair V. If I was you, I'd get on that Ryzen right now.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debating a Ryzen 5 processor vs an Intel i5 processor.
> 
> 
> 
> i5.
> Whose board and whose SS drive ? I like Gigabyte Ultras and Kingston drives but my electric SUX ! They live through anything.
> How much ram you kids use these years?
> I still survive on 8 but I don't game
> 
> I just went and looked at this board
> Z390 DESIGNARE (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't gotten that far but I'll go with DDR4 RAM, 16GB, the mobo will depend on whether its an AMD or Intel chip.  Still debating between a SSD or HDD drive, 1 to 2 TB.  Might have to upgrade my power supply to a 750W minimum (have a 650W now).  May use the same gaming tower and just add more fans plus I have a liquid cooled heat sink I just bought.  Still researching graphics cards.
> Want to keep the total cost around $500 - $600.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, $600.. I like to do these things.
> 
> If I had $600..hmm, let's see how far I could make it go.
> 
> Power Supply (Always 1st)             $60
> 
> Open Box: Rosewill Hive Series 750W Modular Gaming Power Supply, 80 PLUS Bronze Certified, Single +12V Rail, Intel 4th Gen CPU Ready, SLI & CrossFire Ready - Hive-750 - Newegg.com
> 
> Motherboard $150
> 
> ASUS Prime X470-Pro AM4 AMD X470 SATA 6Gb/s ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com
> 
> RAM  $75
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C16D-16GVRB - Newegg.com
> 
> SSD $40 (2) Put OS on one + storage on other or 2 OSes or whatever.
> 
> Patriot Burst 2.5" 120GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) PBU120GS25SSDR - Newegg.com
> 
> GPU (This is a big 'un) $120
> 
> Refurbished: PNY GeForce GTX 1060 3GB XLR8 OC Dual Fan GDDR5 VCGGTX10603XGPB-OC-BB Video Card GPU - Newegg.com
> 
> CPU $120
> 
> AMD RYZEN 5 1600 6-Core 3.2 GHz (3.6 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 YD1600BBAEBOX Desktop Processor - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> *Total: $565*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't need the GPU, the one I have is fine for now, I'd keep my current hard drive so there's $160 off of the price.
> While I know it's "old" I'm leaning towards replacing the current mobo and looking for a better (higher end) gaming AM3+ mobo and replace the power supply.
> Any suggestions on a higher end AM3+ mobo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? There's only 1
> The board I linked is just under a Crosshair IV. It will work for you. It has all the backbone and muscle, but not the easy CMOS reset.
> There's only 1 higher end AM3+ mobo: Crosshair V.
Click to expand...

Just wondering.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> i5.
> Whose board and whose SS drive ? I like Gigabyte Ultras and Kingston drives but my electric SUX ! They live through anything.
> How much ram you kids use these years?
> I still survive on 8 but I don't game
> 
> I just went and looked at this board
> Z390 DESIGNARE (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't gotten that far but I'll go with DDR4 RAM, 16GB, the mobo will depend on whether its an AMD or Intel chip.  Still debating between a SSD or HDD drive, 1 to 2 TB.  Might have to upgrade my power supply to a 750W minimum (have a 650W now).  May use the same gaming tower and just add more fans plus I have a liquid cooled heat sink I just bought.  Still researching graphics cards.
> Want to keep the total cost around $500 - $600.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, $600.. I like to do these things.
> 
> If I had $600..hmm, let's see how far I could make it go.
> 
> Power Supply (Always 1st)             $60
> 
> Open Box: Rosewill Hive Series 750W Modular Gaming Power Supply, 80 PLUS Bronze Certified, Single +12V Rail, Intel 4th Gen CPU Ready, SLI & CrossFire Ready - Hive-750 - Newegg.com
> 
> Motherboard $150
> 
> ASUS Prime X470-Pro AM4 AMD X470 SATA 6Gb/s ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com
> 
> RAM  $75
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C16D-16GVRB - Newegg.com
> 
> SSD $40 (2) Put OS on one + storage on other or 2 OSes or whatever.
> 
> Patriot Burst 2.5" 120GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) PBU120GS25SSDR - Newegg.com
> 
> GPU (This is a big 'un) $120
> 
> Refurbished: PNY GeForce GTX 1060 3GB XLR8 OC Dual Fan GDDR5 VCGGTX10603XGPB-OC-BB Video Card GPU - Newegg.com
> 
> CPU $120
> 
> AMD RYZEN 5 1600 6-Core 3.2 GHz (3.6 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 YD1600BBAEBOX Desktop Processor - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> *Total: $565*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't need the GPU, the one I have is fine for now, I'd keep my current hard drive so there's $160 off of the price.
> While I know it's "old" I'm leaning towards replacing the current mobo and looking for a better (higher end) gaming AM3+ mobo and replace the power supply.
> Any suggestions on a higher end AM3+ mobo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? There's only 1
> The board I linked is just under a Crosshair IV. It will work for you. It has all the backbone and muscle, but not the easy CMOS reset.
> There's only 1 higher end AM3+ mobo: Crosshair V.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondering.
Click to expand...


IPC has come a long ways since k10, baby. I'd like for it to go much further, but we'll see what happens.  I think the tariffs are going to hit and all that stuff is going to go up.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't gotten that far but I'll go with DDR4 RAM, 16GB, the mobo will depend on whether its an AMD or Intel chip.  Still debating between a SSD or HDD drive, 1 to 2 TB.  Might have to upgrade my power supply to a 750W minimum (have a 650W now).  May use the same gaming tower and just add more fans plus I have a liquid cooled heat sink I just bought.  Still researching graphics cards.
> Want to keep the total cost around $500 - $600.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, $600.. I like to do these things.
> 
> If I had $600..hmm, let's see how far I could make it go.
> 
> Power Supply (Always 1st)             $60
> 
> Open Box: Rosewill Hive Series 750W Modular Gaming Power Supply, 80 PLUS Bronze Certified, Single +12V Rail, Intel 4th Gen CPU Ready, SLI & CrossFire Ready - Hive-750 - Newegg.com
> 
> Motherboard $150
> 
> ASUS Prime X470-Pro AM4 AMD X470 SATA 6Gb/s ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com
> 
> RAM  $75
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C16D-16GVRB - Newegg.com
> 
> SSD $40 (2) Put OS on one + storage on other or 2 OSes or whatever.
> 
> Patriot Burst 2.5" 120GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) PBU120GS25SSDR - Newegg.com
> 
> GPU (This is a big 'un) $120
> 
> Refurbished: PNY GeForce GTX 1060 3GB XLR8 OC Dual Fan GDDR5 VCGGTX10603XGPB-OC-BB Video Card GPU - Newegg.com
> 
> CPU $120
> 
> AMD RYZEN 5 1600 6-Core 3.2 GHz (3.6 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 YD1600BBAEBOX Desktop Processor - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> *Total: $565*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't need the GPU, the one I have is fine for now, I'd keep my current hard drive so there's $160 off of the price.
> While I know it's "old" I'm leaning towards replacing the current mobo and looking for a better (higher end) gaming AM3+ mobo and replace the power supply.
> Any suggestions on a higher end AM3+ mobo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? There's only 1
> The board I linked is just under a Crosshair IV. It will work for you. It has all the backbone and muscle, but not the easy CMOS reset.
> There's only 1 higher end AM3+ mobo: Crosshair V.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IPC has come a long ways since k10, baby. I'd like for it to go much further, but we'll see what happens.  I think the tariffs are going to hit and all that stuff is going to go up.
Click to expand...

What do you think of this one?

Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula C5F motherboard AM3+ 990FX ATX

Just wondering cause if I start spending close to $200 for a old mobo it would be better to shell out a little more for new tech.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, $600.. I like to do these things.
> 
> If I had $600..hmm, let's see how far I could make it go.
> 
> Power Supply (Always 1st)             $60
> 
> Open Box: Rosewill Hive Series 750W Modular Gaming Power Supply, 80 PLUS Bronze Certified, Single +12V Rail, Intel 4th Gen CPU Ready, SLI & CrossFire Ready - Hive-750 - Newegg.com
> 
> Motherboard $150
> 
> ASUS Prime X470-Pro AM4 AMD X470 SATA 6Gb/s ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com
> 
> RAM  $75
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C16D-16GVRB - Newegg.com
> 
> SSD $40 (2) Put OS on one + storage on other or 2 OSes or whatever.
> 
> Patriot Burst 2.5" 120GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) PBU120GS25SSDR - Newegg.com
> 
> GPU (This is a big 'un) $120
> 
> Refurbished: PNY GeForce GTX 1060 3GB XLR8 OC Dual Fan GDDR5 VCGGTX10603XGPB-OC-BB Video Card GPU - Newegg.com
> 
> CPU $120
> 
> AMD RYZEN 5 1600 6-Core 3.2 GHz (3.6 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 YD1600BBAEBOX Desktop Processor - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> *Total: $565*
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't need the GPU, the one I have is fine for now, I'd keep my current hard drive so there's $160 off of the price.
> While I know it's "old" I'm leaning towards replacing the current mobo and looking for a better (higher end) gaming AM3+ mobo and replace the power supply.
> Any suggestions on a higher end AM3+ mobo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? There's only 1
> The board I linked is just under a Crosshair IV. It will work for you. It has all the backbone and muscle, but not the easy CMOS reset.
> There's only 1 higher end AM3+ mobo: Crosshair V.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IPC has come a long ways since k10, baby. I'd like for it to go much further, but we'll see what happens.  I think the tariffs are going to hit and all that stuff is going to go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of this one?
> 
> Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula C5F motherboard AM3+ 990FX ATX
> 
> Just wondering cause if I start spending close to $200 for a old mobo it would be better to shell out a little more for new tech.
Click to expand...


You could get a new tech mobo and CPU for that. It'd be a quad core and lower-grade, yet still good mobo. Would most likely do more in less time than the lower IPC hexcore.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't need the GPU, the one I have is fine for now, I'd keep my current hard drive so there's $160 off of the price.
> While I know it's "old" I'm leaning towards replacing the current mobo and looking for a better (higher end) gaming AM3+ mobo and replace the power supply.
> Any suggestions on a higher end AM3+ mobo?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? There's only 1
> The board I linked is just under a Crosshair IV. It will work for you. It has all the backbone and muscle, but not the easy CMOS reset.
> There's only 1 higher end AM3+ mobo: Crosshair V.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IPC has come a long ways since k10, baby. I'd like for it to go much further, but we'll see what happens.  I think the tariffs are going to hit and all that stuff is going to go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of this one?
> 
> Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula C5F motherboard AM3+ 990FX ATX
> 
> Just wondering cause if I start spending close to $200 for a old mobo it would be better to shell out a little more for new tech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could get a new tech mobo and CPU for that. It'd be a quad core and lower-grade, yet still good mobo.
Click to expand...

The existing CPU in my unit now is a Phenom II X6 1050T


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? There's only 1
> The board I linked is just under a Crosshair IV. It will work for you. It has all the backbone and muscle, but not the easy CMOS reset.
> There's only 1 higher end AM3+ mobo: Crosshair V.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IPC has come a long ways since k10, baby. I'd like for it to go much further, but we'll see what happens.  I think the tariffs are going to hit and all that stuff is going to go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of this one?
> 
> Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula C5F motherboard AM3+ 990FX ATX
> 
> Just wondering cause if I start spending close to $200 for a old mobo it would be better to shell out a little more for new tech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could get a new tech mobo and CPU for that. It'd be a quad core and lower-grade, yet still good mobo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The existing CPU in my unit now is a Phenom II X6 1050T
Click to expand...


I read that before. PM me.


----------



## Likkmee

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't gotten that far but I'll go with DDR4 RAM, 16GB, the mobo will depend on whether its an AMD or Intel chip.  Still debating between a SSD or HDD drive, 1 to 2 TB.  Might have to upgrade my power supply to a 750W minimum (have a 650W now).  May use the same gaming tower and just add more fans plus I have a liquid cooled heat sink I just bought.  Still researching graphics cards.
> Want to keep the total cost around $500 - $600.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, $600.. I like to do these things.
> 
> If I had $600..hmm, let's see how far I could make it go.
> 
> Power Supply (Always 1st)             $60
> 
> Open Box: Rosewill Hive Series 750W Modular Gaming Power Supply, 80 PLUS Bronze Certified, Single +12V Rail, Intel 4th Gen CPU Ready, SLI & CrossFire Ready - Hive-750 - Newegg.com
> 
> Motherboard $150
> 
> ASUS Prime X470-Pro AM4 AMD X470 SATA 6Gb/s ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com
> 
> RAM  $75
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) Desktop Memory Model F4-3000C16D-16GVRB - Newegg.com
> 
> SSD $40 (2) Put OS on one + storage on other or 2 OSes or whatever.
> 
> Patriot Burst 2.5" 120GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) PBU120GS25SSDR - Newegg.com
> 
> GPU (This is a big 'un) $120
> 
> Refurbished: PNY GeForce GTX 1060 3GB XLR8 OC Dual Fan GDDR5 VCGGTX10603XGPB-OC-BB Video Card GPU - Newegg.com
> 
> CPU $120
> 
> AMD RYZEN 5 1600 6-Core 3.2 GHz (3.6 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 YD1600BBAEBOX Desktop Processor - Newegg.com
> 
> 
> *Total: $565*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't need the GPU, the one I have is fine for now, I'd keep my current hard drive so there's $160 off of the price.
> While I know it's "old" I'm leaning towards replacing the current mobo and looking for a better (higher end) gaming AM3+ mobo and replace the power supply.
> Any suggestions on a higher end AM3+ mobo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? There's only 1
> The board I linked is just under a Crosshair IV. It will work for you. It has all the backbone and muscle, but not the easy CMOS reset.
> There's only 1 higher end AM3+ mobo: Crosshair V.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IPC has come a long ways since k10, baby. I'd like for it to go much further, but we'll see what happens.  I think the tariffs are going to hit and all that stuff is going to go up.
Click to expand...

Buy in Panama city


----------



## Likkmee

Not FL-stan. 
The original" We stole it fair and square"


----------



## Ringel05

Okay, I bit the bullet (kinda sorta).  Upgrading to a Ryzen 5 on an AM4 board, new power supply and new RAM.


----------



## Bleipriester

So? For what purpose?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> So? For what purpose?


Because I knew you would ask a stupid question........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? For what purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I knew you would ask a stupid question........
Click to expand...

Costly fun.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? For what purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I knew you would ask a stupid question........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Costly fun.
Click to expand...

Pretty much, my gamer was beginning to have some minor issues with mobo components, figure it was time to upgrade.  Hell it's not like I'm buying a Ryzen 9........


----------



## Moonglow

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? For what purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I knew you would ask a stupid question........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Costly fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much, my gamer was beginning to have some minor issues with mobo components, figure it was time to upgrade.  Hell it's not like I'm buying a Ryzen 9........
Click to expand...

or a CyberpowerPC


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? For what purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I knew you would ask a stupid question........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Costly fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much, my gamer was beginning to have some minor issues with mobo components, figure it was time to upgrade.  Hell it's not like I'm buying a Ryzen 9........
Click to expand...

This new desktop CPU could be interesting. Maybe you want to wait a little for it.






AMD In Shock Intel-Smashing Performance Claim: Is Cinebench Score Really True?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? For what purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I knew you would ask a stupid question........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Costly fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much, my gamer was beginning to have some minor issues with mobo components, figure it was time to upgrade.  Hell it's not like I'm buying a Ryzen 9........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This new desktop CPU could be interesting. Maybe you want to wait a little for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD In Shock Intel-Smashing Performance Claim: Is Cinebench Score Really True?
Click to expand...

Maybe but by the time my wait is over my gamer will be long dead..........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? For what purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I knew you would ask a stupid question........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Costly fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much, my gamer was beginning to have some minor issues with mobo components, figure it was time to upgrade.  Hell it's not like I'm buying a Ryzen 9........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This new desktop CPU could be interesting. Maybe you want to wait a little for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD In Shock Intel-Smashing Performance Claim: Is Cinebench Score Really True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe but by the time my wait is over my gamer will be long dead..........
Click to expand...

Good point.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? For what purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I knew you would ask a stupid question........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Costly fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much, my gamer was beginning to have some minor issues with mobo components, figure it was time to upgrade.  Hell it's not like I'm buying a Ryzen 9........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This new desktop CPU could be interesting. Maybe you want to wait a little for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD In Shock Intel-Smashing Performance Claim: Is Cinebench Score Really True?
Click to expand...


Seriously? An article from an obviously biased Intel shill?

Fuck him! He ain't shit! He's a paid hack.


----------



## Bleipriester

Marion Morrison said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So? For what purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I knew you would ask a stupid question........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Costly fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much, my gamer was beginning to have some minor issues with mobo components, figure it was time to upgrade.  Hell it's not like I'm buying a Ryzen 9........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This new desktop CPU could be interesting. Maybe you want to wait a little for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD In Shock Intel-Smashing Performance Claim: Is Cinebench Score Really True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously? An article from an obviously biased Intel shill?
> 
> Fuck him! He ain't shit! He's a paid hack.
Click to expand...

I don´t know the contributor.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bleipriester said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I knew you would ask a stupid question........
> 
> 
> 
> Costly fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much, my gamer was beginning to have some minor issues with mobo components, figure it was time to upgrade.  Hell it's not like I'm buying a Ryzen 9........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This new desktop CPU could be interesting. Maybe you want to wait a little for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD In Shock Intel-Smashing Performance Claim: Is Cinebench Score Really True?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously? An article from an obviously biased Intel shill?
> 
> Fuck him! He ain't shit! He's a paid hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t know the contributor.
Click to expand...


He is nobody, that's why.

From your link:

"We're just a week away from *hopefully knowing more* about AMD's *plans *for its Zen 2-based 3rd Generation Ryzen processors and *more rumors*"

Fuck. All. That. Get what you can now. That stuff might not be around 'til this time next year or later.


----------



## Moonglow

*AMD unveils the 12-core Ryzen 9 3900X, at half the price of Intel’s competing Core i9 9920X chipset*


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't need the GPU, the one I have is fine for now, I'd keep my current hard drive so there's $160 off of the price.
> While I know it's "old" I'm leaning towards replacing the current mobo and looking for a better (higher end) gaming AM3+ mobo and replace the power supply.
> Any suggestions on a higher end AM3+ mobo?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? There's only 1
> The board I linked is just under a Crosshair IV. It will work for you. It has all the backbone and muscle, but not the easy CMOS reset.
> There's only 1 higher end AM3+ mobo: Crosshair V.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IPC has come a long ways since k10, baby. I'd like for it to go much further, but we'll see what happens.  I think the tariffs are going to hit and all that stuff is going to go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of this one?
> 
> Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula C5F motherboard AM3+ 990FX ATX
> 
> Just wondering cause if I start spending close to $200 for a old mobo it would be better to shell out a little more for new tech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could get a new tech mobo and CPU for that. It'd be a quad core and lower-grade, yet still good mobo. Would most likely do more in less time than the lower IPC hexcore.
Click to expand...

Now that I'm in my new place I finally pulled out all the new hardware and installed it.  Hooked everything up as per instructions (had to look it up with the Hive), plugged it in, yup we have power.........  Will not boot.......
Checked every connection, three times, still not booting.......


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why? There's only 1
> The board I linked is just under a Crosshair IV. It will work for you. It has all the backbone and muscle, but not the easy CMOS reset.
> There's only 1 higher end AM3+ mobo: Crosshair V.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IPC has come a long ways since k10, baby. I'd like for it to go much further, but we'll see what happens.  I think the tariffs are going to hit and all that stuff is going to go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of this one?
> 
> Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula C5F motherboard AM3+ 990FX ATX
> 
> Just wondering cause if I start spending close to $200 for a old mobo it would be better to shell out a little more for new tech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could get a new tech mobo and CPU for that. It'd be a quad core and lower-grade, yet still good mobo. Would most likely do more in less time than the lower IPC hexcore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that I'm in my new place I finally pulled out all the new hardware and installed it.  Hooked everything up as per instructions (had to look it up with the Hive), plugged it in, yup we have power.........  Will not boot.......
> Checked every connection, three times, still not booting.......
Click to expand...

Didja walk across the carpet in socks and then touch your hardware?
Omy, tell me what happens exactly.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IPC has come a long ways since k10, baby. I'd like for it to go much further, but we'll see what happens.  I think the tariffs are going to hit and all that stuff is going to go up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of this one?
> 
> Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula C5F motherboard AM3+ 990FX ATX
> 
> Just wondering cause if I start spending close to $200 for a old mobo it would be better to shell out a little more for new tech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could get a new tech mobo and CPU for that. It'd be a quad core and lower-grade, yet still good mobo. Would most likely do more in less time than the lower IPC hexcore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that I'm in my new place I finally pulled out all the new hardware and installed it.  Hooked everything up as per instructions (had to look it up with the Hive), plugged it in, yup we have power.........  Will not boot.......
> Checked every connection, three times, still not booting.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didja walk across the carpet in socks and then touch your hardware?
> Omy, tell me what happens exactly.
Click to expand...

Nothing, other than the LED lights on the inside come on.


----------



## Ropey

Excuse my late entry if I'm missing anything.

Open the side up while the power plug is removed.  Turn the power switch on the power supply to disabled.

After you have the computer on it's side and the side door is off, allowing you to look at the motherboard, then plug the power in and turn the switch on.

Then, looking at the motherboard, press the power switch.




Do you see the red light by the power plug (at the far right)?


----------



## Ringel05

Ropey said:


> Excuse my late entry if I'm missing anything.
> 
> Open the side up while the power plug is removed.  Turn the power switch on the power supply to disabled.
> 
> After you have the computer on it's side and the side door is off, allowing you to look at the motherboard, then plug the power in and turn the switch on.
> 
> Then, looking at the motherboard, press the power switch.
> View attachment 272777
> 
> Do you see the red light by the power plug (at the far right)?


This is what I have;


----------



## Ringel05

I'm thinking stick the old power supply back in and see what happens, if it works then It's the new power supply or bad connections somewhere, if not......


----------



## Ropey

Try this:

Shut it down. Remove the plug, turn the switch off and remove the DDDR4 and then reinstall two of them in slot 2 & 4.

Then plug it in, turn the switch on, and push the power button.

Then, if that doesn't work, reverse the procedure and reset the cmos.


----------



## Darkwind

Ropey said:


> Try this:
> 
> Shut it down. Remove the plug, turn the switch off and remove the DDDR4 and then reinstall two of them in slot 2 & 4.
> 
> Then plug it in, turn the switch on, and push the power button.
> 
> Then, if that doesn't work, reverse the procedure and reset the cmos.


Of course, if that doesn't work, she'll have to see a doctor.


----------



## Ropey

Darkwind said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try this:
> 
> Shut it down. Remove the plug, turn the switch off and remove the DDDR4 and then reinstall two of them in slot 2 & 4.
> 
> Then plug it in, turn the switch on, and push the power button.
> 
> Then, if that doesn't work, reverse the procedure and reset the cmos.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, if that doesn't work, she'll have to see a doctor.
Click to expand...


It worked when they put it together and tested it so usually if the problem stems from an initial move, then the above is often the issue. Making sure the video card is in solid is another useful check and memory is always touchy in such new releases.


----------



## Ringel05

Ropey said:


> Try this:
> 
> Shut it down. Remove the plug, turn the switch off and remove the DDDR4 and then reinstall two of them in slot 2 & 4.
> 
> Then plug it in, turn the switch on, and push the power button.
> 
> Then, if that doesn't work, reverse the procedure and reset the cmos.


Nope, didn't work.


----------



## Ropey

Ringel05 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try this:
> 
> Shut it down. Remove the plug, turn the switch off and remove the DDDR4 and then reinstall two of them in slot 2 & 4.
> 
> Then plug it in, turn the switch on, and push the power button.
> 
> Then, if that doesn't work, reverse the procedure and reset the cmos.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, didn't work.
Click to expand...


Last memory check. Use one stick of ram. First slot.

Any beeps?

Then switching the power supply might just give it the Heimlich and then putting the other back in and it may just work.

Why?



But it happens. Also you can try removing the video card and setting the video plug to the cpu vga if your cpu has a built in gpu and I think it does.  See if it boots in that mode. Then enter CMOS and set the VGA to external, shut down and replace the video plug to the external and reboot. 

Keep the power plug out when you do this and the switch off as well.


----------



## Ringel05

Ropey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try this:
> 
> Shut it down. Remove the plug, turn the switch off and remove the DDDR4 and then reinstall two of them in slot 2 & 4.
> 
> Then plug it in, turn the switch on, and push the power button.
> 
> Then, if that doesn't work, reverse the procedure and reset the cmos.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last memory check. Use one stick of ram. First slot.
> 
> Any beeps?
> 
> Then switching the power supply might just give it the Heimlich and then putting the other back in and it may just work.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> But it happens. Also you can try removing the video card and setting the video plug to the cpu vga if your cpu has a built in gpu and I think it does.  See if it boots in that mode. Then enter CMOS and set the VGA to external, shut down and replace the video plug to the external and reboot.
> 
> Keep the power plug out when you do this and the switch off as well.
Click to expand...

Nothing.  Like I said it doesn't even boot, nothing other than the lights on the mobo, I push the fron power butto and nothing happens.  Could be the front panel isn't being powered though I can't figure out why, I triple checked the connections and everything looks like it's supposed to.


----------



## Ropey

Ringel05 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try this:
> 
> Shut it down. Remove the plug, turn the switch off and remove the DDDR4 and then reinstall two of them in slot 2 & 4.
> 
> Then plug it in, turn the switch on, and push the power button.
> 
> Then, if that doesn't work, reverse the procedure and reset the cmos.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last memory check. Use one stick of ram. First slot.
> 
> Any beeps?
> 
> Then switching the power supply might just give it the Heimlich and then putting the other back in and it may just work.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> But it happens. Also you can try removing the video card and setting the video plug to the cpu vga if your cpu has a built in gpu and I think it does.  See if it boots in that mode. Then enter CMOS and set the VGA to external, shut down and replace the video plug to the external and reboot.
> 
> Keep the power plug out when you do this and the switch off as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing.  Like I said it doesn't even boot, nothing other than the lights on the mobo, I push the fron power butto and nothing happens.  Could be the front panel isn't being powered though I can't figure out why, I triple checked the connections and everything looks like it's supposed to.
Click to expand...


I'd do a bench test but you're likely better off to bring it back to the builder. You did try the other power supply?


----------



## Ringel05

Ropey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try this:
> 
> Shut it down. Remove the plug, turn the switch off and remove the DDDR4 and then reinstall two of them in slot 2 & 4.
> 
> Then plug it in, turn the switch on, and push the power button.
> 
> Then, if that doesn't work, reverse the procedure and reset the cmos.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last memory check. Use one stick of ram. First slot.
> 
> Any beeps?
> 
> Then switching the power supply might just give it the Heimlich and then putting the other back in and it may just work.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> But it happens. Also you can try removing the video card and setting the video plug to the cpu vga if your cpu has a built in gpu and I think it does.  See if it boots in that mode. Then enter CMOS and set the VGA to external, shut down and replace the video plug to the external and reboot.
> 
> Keep the power plug out when you do this and the switch off as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing.  Like I said it doesn't even boot, nothing other than the lights on the mobo, I push the fron power butto and nothing happens.  Could be the front panel isn't being powered though I can't figure out why, I triple checked the connections and everything looks like it's supposed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd do a bench test but you're likely better off to bring it back to the builder. You did try the other power supply?
Click to expand...

Not yet on the old PS and just realized there's a LED light on the front panel and it's not on so there's no power getting to the front panel or the front panel just decided it was time to give up the ghost.........  May need a new case.


----------



## Ropey

Ringel05 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try this:
> 
> Shut it down. Remove the plug, turn the switch off and remove the DDDR4 and then reinstall two of them in slot 2 & 4.
> 
> Then plug it in, turn the switch on, and push the power button.
> 
> Then, if that doesn't work, reverse the procedure and reset the cmos.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last memory check. Use one stick of ram. First slot.
> 
> Any beeps?
> 
> Then switching the power supply might just give it the Heimlich and then putting the other back in and it may just work.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> But it happens. Also you can try removing the video card and setting the video plug to the cpu vga if your cpu has a built in gpu and I think it does.  See if it boots in that mode. Then enter CMOS and set the VGA to external, shut down and replace the video plug to the external and reboot.
> 
> Keep the power plug out when you do this and the switch off as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing.  Like I said it doesn't even boot, nothing other than the lights on the mobo, I push the fron power butto and nothing happens.  Could be the front panel isn't being powered though I can't figure out why, I triple checked the connections and everything looks like it's supposed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd do a bench test but you're likely better off to bring it back to the builder. You did try the other power supply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet on the old PS and just realized there's a LED light on the front panel and it's not on so there's no power getting to the front panel or the front panel just decided it was time to give up the ghost.........  May need a new case.
Click to expand...


Are you the builder?



Yeah, a new case is half the fun anyway.

Here's what mine's like.


----------



## Ringel05

Ropey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last memory check. Use one stick of ram. First slot.
> 
> Any beeps?
> 
> Then switching the power supply might just give it the Heimlich and then putting the other back in and it may just work.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> But it happens. Also you can try removing the video card and setting the video plug to the cpu vga if your cpu has a built in gpu and I think it does.  See if it boots in that mode. Then enter CMOS and set the VGA to external, shut down and replace the video plug to the external and reboot.
> 
> Keep the power plug out when you do this and the switch off as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing.  Like I said it doesn't even boot, nothing other than the lights on the mobo, I push the fron power butto and nothing happens.  Could be the front panel isn't being powered though I can't figure out why, I triple checked the connections and everything looks like it's supposed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd do a bench test but you're likely better off to bring it back to the builder. You did try the other power supply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet on the old PS and just realized there's a LED light on the front panel and it's not on so there's no power getting to the front panel or the front panel just decided it was time to give up the ghost.........  May need a new case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you the builder?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a new case is half the fun anyway.
Click to expand...

Yup, this is my 5th or 6th one I've built, never had any problems in the past, guess it was my turn.......


----------



## Ropey

Ringel05 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last memory check. Use one stick of ram. First slot.
> 
> Any beeps?
> 
> Then switching the power supply might just give it the Heimlich and then putting the other back in and it may just work.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> But it happens. Also you can try removing the video card and setting the video plug to the cpu vga if your cpu has a built in gpu and I think it does.  See if it boots in that mode. Then enter CMOS and set the VGA to external, shut down and replace the video plug to the external and reboot.
> 
> Keep the power plug out when you do this and the switch off as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing.  Like I said it doesn't even boot, nothing other than the lights on the mobo, I push the fron power butto and nothing happens.  Could be the front panel isn't being powered though I can't figure out why, I triple checked the connections and everything looks like it's supposed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd do a bench test but you're likely better off to bring it back to the builder. You did try the other power supply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet on the old PS and just realized there's a LED light on the front panel and it's not on so there's no power getting to the front panel or the front panel just decided it was time to give up the ghost.........  May need a new case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you the builder?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a new case is half the fun anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, this is my 5th or 6th one I've built, never had any problems in the past, guess it was my turn.......
Click to expand...


Do a bench test. You know how to do one of those?  Start it up without the case?

I've got an i5 2500k @4.5ghz so I'm not ready to move.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> IPC has come a long ways since k10, baby. I'd like for it to go much further, but we'll see what happens.  I think the tariffs are going to hit and all that stuff is going to go up.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of this one?
> 
> Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula C5F motherboard AM3+ 990FX ATX
> 
> Just wondering cause if I start spending close to $200 for a old mobo it would be better to shell out a little more for new tech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could get a new tech mobo and CPU for that. It'd be a quad core and lower-grade, yet still good mobo. Would most likely do more in less time than the lower IPC hexcore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that I'm in my new place I finally pulled out all the new hardware and installed it.  Hooked everything up as per instructions (had to look it up with the Hive), plugged it in, yup we have power.........  Will not boot.......
> Checked every connection, three times, still not booting.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didja walk across the carpet in socks and then touch your hardware?
> Omy, tell me what happens exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing, other than the LED lights on the inside come on.
Click to expand...


I'm feeling some monitor/gpu stuff.
Will your keyboard blink when its booting?


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of this one?
> 
> Asus ROG Crosshair V Formula C5F motherboard AM3+ 990FX ATX
> 
> Just wondering cause if I start spending close to $200 for a old mobo it would be better to shell out a little more for new tech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could get a new tech mobo and CPU for that. It'd be a quad core and lower-grade, yet still good mobo. Would most likely do more in less time than the lower IPC hexcore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that I'm in my new place I finally pulled out all the new hardware and installed it.  Hooked everything up as per instructions (had to look it up with the Hive), plugged it in, yup we have power.........  Will not boot.......
> Checked every connection, three times, still not booting.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didja walk across the carpet in socks and then touch your hardware?
> Omy, tell me what happens exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing, other than the LED lights on the inside come on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm feeling some monitor/gpu stuff.
> Will your keyboard blink when its booting?
Click to expand...

Yes, the keyboard blinks once when I plug the PS in.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could get a new tech mobo and CPU for that. It'd be a quad core and lower-grade, yet still good mobo. Would most likely do more in less time than the lower IPC hexcore.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm in my new place I finally pulled out all the new hardware and installed it.  Hooked everything up as per instructions (had to look it up with the Hive), plugged it in, yup we have power.........  Will not boot.......
> Checked every connection, three times, still not booting.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didja walk across the carpet in socks and then touch your hardware?
> Omy, tell me what happens exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing, other than the LED lights on the inside come on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm feeling some monitor/gpu stuff.
> Will your keyboard blink when its booting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the keyboard blinks once when I plug the PS in.
Click to expand...


That's either the monitor or GPU then. The mobo is doing its part.


----------



## Ringel05

Ropey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing.  Like I said it doesn't even boot, nothing other than the lights on the mobo, I push the fron power butto and nothing happens.  Could be the front panel isn't being powered though I can't figure out why, I triple checked the connections and everything looks like it's supposed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do a bench test but you're likely better off to bring it back to the builder. You did try the other power supply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet on the old PS and just realized there's a LED light on the front panel and it's not on so there's no power getting to the front panel or the front panel just decided it was time to give up the ghost.........  May need a new case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you the builder?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a new case is half the fun anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, this is my 5th or 6th one I've built, never had any problems in the past, guess it was my turn.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do a bench test. You know how to do one of those?  Start it up without the case?
> 
> I've got an i5 2500k @4.5ghz so I'm not ready to move.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I've never had to do a bench test so I have no idea how it's done.


----------



## Ropey

Marion Morrison said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do a bench test but you're likely better off to bring it back to the builder. You did try the other power supply?
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet on the old PS and just realized there's a LED light on the front panel and it's not on so there's no power getting to the front panel or the front panel just decided it was time to give up the ghost.........  May need a new case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you the builder?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a new case is half the fun anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, this is my 5th or 6th one I've built, never had any problems in the past, guess it was my turn.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do a bench test. You know how to do one of those?  Start it up without the case?
> 
> I've got an i5 2500k @4.5ghz so I'm not ready to move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ivy Bridge was a good step up..
> 
> Mr. tall copper pot maker. I know you>
> 
> I know a faggot that has one of your pots, even.
> Starts with a "D", aw shit..it's Duniek, the Polack Jew.
Click to expand...


You say Polack and Jew like it means more to ewe.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm in my new place I finally pulled out all the new hardware and installed it.  Hooked everything up as per instructions (had to look it up with the Hive), plugged it in, yup we have power.........  Will not boot.......
> Checked every connection, three times, still not booting.......
> 
> 
> 
> Didja walk across the carpet in socks and then touch your hardware?
> Omy, tell me what happens exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing, other than the LED lights on the inside come on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm feeling some monitor/gpu stuff.
> Will your keyboard blink when its booting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the keyboard blinks once when I plug the PS in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's either the monitor or GPU then. The mobo is doing its part.
Click to expand...

Don't think so, it looks like the front panel is not getting power so obviously the power button will not work.


----------



## Ropey

Ringel05 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do a bench test but you're likely better off to bring it back to the builder. You did try the other power supply?
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet on the old PS and just realized there's a LED light on the front panel and it's not on so there's no power getting to the front panel or the front panel just decided it was time to give up the ghost.........  May need a new case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you the builder?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a new case is half the fun anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, this is my 5th or 6th one I've built, never had any problems in the past, guess it was my turn.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do a bench test. You know how to do one of those?  Start it up without the case?
> 
> I've got an i5 2500k @4.5ghz so I'm not ready to move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately I've never had to do a bench test so I have no idea how it's done.
Click to expand...


A bench test is done  in order to isolate the case from the system. It's a system without a case. 

There is a dip pole on the front panel outlet on the motherboard.  It's for the on/off button and it is used to turn the computer off and on .. if y ou don't have an off/on button on  your board.

The Nerd Bench: How to Bench Test a Motherboard


----------



## Marion Morrison

Okay, so like, what worked before that doesn't work now?


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Okay, so like, what worked before that doesn't work now?


Everything except one of the USB ports on the front panel, one USB port on the old mobo and the ethernet plug in on the old mobo.


----------



## Ringel05

Ropey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet on the old PS and just realized there's a LED light on the front panel and it's not on so there's no power getting to the front panel or the front panel just decided it was time to give up the ghost.........  May need a new case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the builder?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a new case is half the fun anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, this is my 5th or 6th one I've built, never had any problems in the past, guess it was my turn.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do a bench test. You know how to do one of those?  Start it up without the case?
> 
> I've got an i5 2500k @4.5ghz so I'm not ready to move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately I've never had to do a bench test so I have no idea how it's done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bench test is done  in order to isolate the case from the system. It's a system without a case.
> 
> There is a dip pole on the front panel outlet on the motherboard.  It's for the on/off button and it is used to turn the computer off and on .. if y ou don't have an off/on button on  your board.
> 
> The Nerd Bench: How to Bench Test a Motherboard
Click to expand...

Well, I was thinking I was going to have to take it apart anyway.  There is one 4 pin to 4 pin cable that (I think) came with the case that I never needed to use, I did keep it.  Have no idea what it goes to.


----------



## Ropey

Old motherboard and panel usb are blown? Remove all usb connectors from the machine.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so like, what worked before that doesn't work now?
> 
> 
> 
> Everything except one of the USB ports on the front panel, one USB port on the old mobo and the ethernet plug in on the old mobo.
Click to expand...


Bah! Breadboard it. Probably a standoff in your case or something.

I got learnt about that many years ago by a Jew.
He taught me right, boy.
Test it with the mobo on a piece of the box it came in.

Not a Ropey jew, Ropey is Duniek. 

Yeah, he really is.


----------



## Ropey

Ropey said:


> Old motherboard and panel usb are blown? Remove all usb connectors from the machine.



There should be a 4/8 pin power connector that reaches the board as well as the 12 pin. Far right ... top.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ropey said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old motherboard and panel usb are blown? Remove all usb connectors from the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a 4/8 pin power connector that reaches the board as well as the 12 pin. Far right ... top.
> 
> View attachment 272815
Click to expand...


Duniek sez wut? Do I need to post a picture of one of the pots you made that I know this canuck faggot has?


----------



## Ropey

Marion Morrison said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old motherboard and panel usb are blown? Remove all usb connectors from the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a 4/8 pin power connector that reaches the board as well as the 12 pin. Far right ... top.
> 
> View attachment 272815
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duniek sez wut? Do I need to post a picture of one of the pots you made that I know this canuck faggot has?
Click to expand...


Yes, prove who I am...

...not.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so like, what worked before that doesn't work now?
> 
> 
> 
> Everything except one of the USB ports on the front panel, one USB port on the old mobo and the ethernet plug in on the old mobo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bah! Breadboard it. Probably a standoff in your case or something.
> 
> I got learnt about that many years ago by a Jew.
> He taught me right, boy.
Click to expand...

That's why I decided to upgrade.  I know the mobo was having problems but I'm seriously thinking the front panel of the case may be fried.  Looked it up and it seems that's a common failing with this case.


----------



## Ropey

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so like, what worked before that doesn't work now?
> 
> 
> 
> Everything except one of the USB ports on the front panel, one USB port on the old mobo and the ethernet plug in on the old mobo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bah! Breadboard it. Probably a standoff in your case or something.
> 
> I got learnt about that many years ago by a Jew.
> He taught me right, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I decided to upgrade.  I know the mobo was having problems but I'm seriously thinking the front panel of the case may be fried.  Looked it up and it seems that's a common failing with this case.
Click to expand...


If you remove all the usb's from the main board and connect no usb's to the back, then  you should isolate that issue.


----------



## Ringel05

Ropey said:


> Old motherboard and panel usb are blown? Remove all usb connectors from the machine.


Tried that, still nothing, still no power to the front panel.


----------



## Ropey

Ringel05 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old motherboard and panel usb are blown? Remove all usb connectors from the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried that, still nothing, still no power to the front panel.
Click to expand...

Yep, a bench test... and then the pupil becomes the master.

Or some shit like that.


----------



## Ringel05

Ropey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old motherboard and panel usb are blown? Remove all usb connectors from the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried that, still nothing, still no power to the front panel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, a bench test... and then the pupil becomes the master.
> 
> Or some shit like that.
Click to expand...

Okay, looks like it's the mobo, tried jump starting it, no go, tried the old PS and jump starting it, still nothing.


----------



## Ropey

Ringel05 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old motherboard and panel usb are blown? Remove all usb connectors from the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried that, still nothing, still no power to the front panel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, a bench test... and then the pupil becomes the master.
> 
> Or some shit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, looks like it's the mobo, tried jump starting it, no go, tried the old PS and jump starting it, still nothing.
Click to expand...


I'd look at the seating of the CPU.


----------



## Ringel05

Ropey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old motherboard and panel usb are blown? Remove all usb connectors from the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried that, still nothing, still no power to the front panel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, a bench test... and then the pupil becomes the master.
> 
> Or some shit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, looks like it's the mobo, tried jump starting it, no go, tried the old PS and jump starting it, still nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd look at the seating of the CPU.
Click to expand...

I did, have to redo everything anyway except in this instance I wasn't as careful as I should have been....... accidentally got some thermal paste on the pins when I removed the CPU, been busy trying to clean that.  This is turning into the build from hell........


----------



## Ropey

Ringel05 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old motherboard and panel usb are blown? Remove all usb connectors from the machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried that, still nothing, still no power to the front panel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, a bench test... and then the pupil becomes the master.
> 
> Or some shit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, looks like it's the mobo, tried jump starting it, no go, tried the old PS and jump starting it, still nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd look at the seating of the CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, have to redo everything anyway except in this instance I wasn't as careful as I should have been....... accidentally got some thermal paste on the pins when I removed the CPU, been busy trying to clean that.  This is turning into the build from hell........
Click to expand...


Yep,been there, done that.  Be careful with those pinouts. Intel now uses a ball grid array so there's no pins.

I'd check those pins with a magnifying glass.


----------



## Ringel05

Ropey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried that, still nothing, still no power to the front panel.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, a bench test... and then the pupil becomes the master.
> 
> Or some shit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, looks like it's the mobo, tried jump starting it, no go, tried the old PS and jump starting it, still nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd look at the seating of the CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, have to redo everything anyway except in this instance I wasn't as careful as I should have been....... accidentally got some thermal paste on the pins when I removed the CPU, been busy trying to clean that.  This is turning into the build from hell........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep,been there, done that.  Be careful with those pinouts. Intel now uses a ball grid array so there's no pins.
> 
> I'd check those pins with a magnifying glass.
Click to expand...

So far I've had only limited luck with the cleaning, was told use a new toothbrush and small amounts of rubbing alcohol.  Got much of it out but there's still some left.


----------



## Ropey

Ringel05 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, a bench test... and then the pupil becomes the master.
> 
> Or some shit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, looks like it's the mobo, tried jump starting it, no go, tried the old PS and jump starting it, still nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd look at the seating of the CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, have to redo everything anyway except in this instance I wasn't as careful as I should have been....... accidentally got some thermal paste on the pins when I removed the CPU, been busy trying to clean that.  This is turning into the build from hell........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep,been there, done that.  Be careful with those pinouts. Intel now uses a ball grid array so there's no pins.
> 
> I'd check those pins with a magnifying glass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far I've had only limited luck with the cleaning, was told use a new toothbrush and small amounts of rubbing alcohol.  Got much of it out but there's still some left.
Click to expand...


Try some lacquer thinner or rubbing alcohol.  Goofoff products work well also. 

Pro-Tip:

Failing that, do you have some magic marker board spray cleaner?


----------



## Ringel05

Ropey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, looks like it's the mobo, tried jump starting it, no go, tried the old PS and jump starting it, still nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd look at the seating of the CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, have to redo everything anyway except in this instance I wasn't as careful as I should have been....... accidentally got some thermal paste on the pins when I removed the CPU, been busy trying to clean that.  This is turning into the build from hell........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep,been there, done that.  Be careful with those pinouts. Intel now uses a ball grid array so there's no pins.
> 
> I'd check those pins with a magnifying glass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far I've had only limited luck with the cleaning, was told use a new toothbrush and small amounts of rubbing alcohol.  Got much of it out but there's still some left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try some lacquer thinner or rubbing alcohol.  Goofoff products work well also.
> 
> Pro-Tip:
> 
> Failing that, do you have some magic marker board spray cleaner?
Click to expand...

I'll try the goof-off, I have some of that.  The MM board spray I'd have to buy.


----------



## Ropey

Speaking of goof off, there's a new product out called goof on.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, a bench test... and then the pupil becomes the master.
> 
> Or some shit like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, looks like it's the mobo, tried jump starting it, no go, tried the old PS and jump starting it, still nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd look at the seating of the CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, have to redo everything anyway except in this instance I wasn't as careful as I should have been....... accidentally got some thermal paste on the pins when I removed the CPU, been busy trying to clean that.  This is turning into the build from hell........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep,been there, done that.  Be careful with those pinouts. Intel now uses a ball grid array so there's no pins.
> 
> I'd check those pins with a magnifying glass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far I've had only limited luck with the cleaning, was told use a new toothbrush and small amounts of rubbing alcohol.  Got much of it out but there's still some left.
Click to expand...


Oh! I know this stuff that cleans socket pins..

gimme a min..comes in a little red tube...NOT a pr0n reference...


----------



## Ropey

Yes, find it now. 

Goof on.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I can't find it. 

Some kinda contact cleaner, it's like 7 bucks and you squirt it into the socket.

It's brought back a couple for me. 

It's not called Goof On. I just looked for the tube and did not find, I did find more than a CC of hardened Ceramique 2, oops. Maybe Ropey's stuff works. 

He has machined pots after all.


----------



## Ropey

Goof off is a strong cleaning remover.

Goof on  is a button.

I pushed it and the goof went on to look.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ropey said:


> Goof off is a strong cleaning remover.
> 
> Goof on  is a button.
> 
> I pushed it and the goof went on to look.


You're a dick.


----------



## Ropey

And you're an idiot being stirred up by a dick. I can stop stirring but you can't stop being an idiot, can you?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ropey said:


> View attachment 273169
> 
> 
> 
> And you're an idiot being stirred up by a dick. I can stop stirring but you can't stop being an idiot, can you?



And you're a faggot, but you just can't stop sucking dicks, now can ya?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Oh! It's Ropey is a faggot time!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Ropey

It doesn't take you long to start thinking of faggotry when you're an idiot being stirred up by a dick.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ropey said:


> It doesn't take you long to start thinking of faggotry when you're an idiot being stirred up by a dick.



What CPU is Ropey Dopey running in 2019 again?

What platform is that? Hmm?

Sandy Bridge,is it? 

Sandy Bridge - Wikipedia


----------



## Ropey

Ringel05 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd look at the seating of the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> I did, have to redo everything anyway except in this instance I wasn't as careful as I should have been....... accidentally got some thermal paste on the pins when I removed the CPU, been busy trying to clean that.  This is turning into the build from hell........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep,been there, done that.  Be careful with those pinouts. Intel now uses a ball grid array so there's no pins.
> 
> I'd check those pins with a magnifying glass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far I've had only limited luck with the cleaning, was told use a new toothbrush and small amounts of rubbing alcohol.  Got much of it out but there's still some left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try some lacquer thinner or rubbing alcohol.  Goofoff products work well also.
> 
> Pro-Tip:
> 
> Failing that, do you have some magic marker board spray cleaner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try the goof-off, I have some of that.  The MM board spray I'd have to buy.
Click to expand...


So, after the marion meltdown, how is the transition going?


----------



## Ringel05

Ropey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, have to redo everything anyway except in this instance I wasn't as careful as I should have been....... accidentally got some thermal paste on the pins when I removed the CPU, been busy trying to clean that.  This is turning into the build from hell........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,been there, done that.  Be careful with those pinouts. Intel now uses a ball grid array so there's no pins.
> 
> I'd check those pins with a magnifying glass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far I've had only limited luck with the cleaning, was told use a new toothbrush and small amounts of rubbing alcohol.  Got much of it out but there's still some left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try some lacquer thinner or rubbing alcohol.  Goofoff products work well also.
> 
> Pro-Tip:
> 
> Failing that, do you have some magic marker board spray cleaner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try the goof-off, I have some of that.  The MM board spray I'd have to buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, after the marion meltdown, how is the transition going?
Click to expand...

Need a heavy duty sewing needle to unbend one pin on the CPU, other than that it's clean again.  Once all that's done I can test it again.


----------



## Ropey

Ringel05 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,been there, done that.  Be careful with those pinouts. Intel now uses a ball grid array so there's no pins.
> 
> I'd check those pins with a magnifying glass.
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've had only limited luck with the cleaning, was told use a new toothbrush and small amounts of rubbing alcohol.  Got much of it out but there's still some left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try some lacquer thinner or rubbing alcohol.  Goofoff products work well also.
> 
> Pro-Tip:
> 
> Failing that, do you have some magic marker board spray cleaner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try the goof-off, I have some of that.  The MM board spray I'd have to buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, after the marion meltdown, how is the transition going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need a heavy duty sewing needle to unbend one pin on the CPU, other than that it's clean again.  Once all that's done I can test it again.
Click to expand...

Be very careful. Those pins look a lot tougher than they are. Good luck on you.


----------



## Ringel05

Ropey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've had only limited luck with the cleaning, was told use a new toothbrush and small amounts of rubbing alcohol.  Got much of it out but there's still some left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try some lacquer thinner or rubbing alcohol.  Goofoff products work well also.
> 
> Pro-Tip:
> 
> Failing that, do you have some magic marker board spray cleaner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll try the goof-off, I have some of that.  The MM board spray I'd have to buy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, after the marion meltdown, how is the transition going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Need a heavy duty sewing needle to unbend one pin on the CPU, other than that it's clean again.  Once all that's done I can test it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be very careful. Those pins look a lot tougher than they are. Good luck on you.
Click to expand...

Yeah I know, I've already straightened five others, must have bent them with the toothbrush.


----------



## Ringel05

Finally found a sewing needle and straightened out all the pins on the CPU last night, attached my M.2 SSD (500Gb) to the board, connected the power supply and bench tested it.......  It turned on.  Pulled the new case out of the box, put it back in the box and set it up for return and exchange, top back corner heavily dented in.
Now I have to wait for the replacement to arrive.  Now I'm considering a new graphics card since it will be a complete new build.  What the hell, it's only money, right..........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Finally found a sewing needle and straightened out all the pins on the CPU last night, attached my M.2 SSD (500Gb) to the board, connected the power supply and bench tested it.......  It turned on.  Pulled the new case out of the box, put it back in the box and set it up for return and exchange, top back corner heavily dented in.
> Now I have to wait for the replacement to arrive.  Now I'm considering a new graphics card since it will be a complete new build.  What the hell, it's only money, right..........


I have an ATI Mach 64 VT (PCI, Made in USA), if you are interested. But shipping is going to cost you.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found a sewing needle and straightened out all the pins on the CPU last night, attached my M.2 SSD (500Gb) to the board, connected the power supply and bench tested it.......  It turned on.  Pulled the new case out of the box, put it back in the box and set it up for return and exchange, top back corner heavily dented in.
> Now I have to wait for the replacement to arrive.  Now I'm considering a new graphics card since it will be a complete new build.  What the hell, it's only money, right..........
> 
> 
> 
> I have an ATI Mach 64 VT (PCI, Made in USA), if you are interested. But shipping is going to cost you.
Click to expand...

Sorry, already ordered a RX 570.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found a sewing needle and straightened out all the pins on the CPU last night, attached my M.2 SSD (500Gb) to the board, connected the power supply and bench tested it.......  It turned on.  Pulled the new case out of the box, put it back in the box and set it up for return and exchange, top back corner heavily dented in.
> Now I have to wait for the replacement to arrive.  Now I'm considering a new graphics card since it will be a complete new build.  What the hell, it's only money, right..........
> 
> 
> 
> I have an ATI Mach 64 VT (PCI, Made in USA), if you are interested. But shipping is going to cost you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, already ordered a RX 570.
Click to expand...

That´s really the absolute minimum.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found a sewing needle and straightened out all the pins on the CPU last night, attached my M.2 SSD (500Gb) to the board, connected the power supply and bench tested it.......  It turned on.  Pulled the new case out of the box, put it back in the box and set it up for return and exchange, top back corner heavily dented in.
> Now I have to wait for the replacement to arrive.  Now I'm considering a new graphics card since it will be a complete new build.  What the hell, it's only money, right..........
> 
> 
> 
> I have an ATI Mach 64 VT (PCI, Made in USA), if you are interested. But shipping is going to cost you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, already ordered a RX 570.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s really the absolute minimum.
Click to expand...

It works for me.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found a sewing needle and straightened out all the pins on the CPU last night, attached my M.2 SSD (500Gb) to the board, connected the power supply and bench tested it.......  It turned on.  Pulled the new case out of the box, put it back in the box and set it up for return and exchange, top back corner heavily dented in.
> Now I have to wait for the replacement to arrive.  Now I'm considering a new graphics card since it will be a complete new build.  What the hell, it's only money, right..........
> 
> 
> 
> I have an ATI Mach 64 VT (PCI, Made in USA), if you are interested. But shipping is going to cost you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, already ordered a RX 570.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s really the absolute minimum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.
Click to expand...

The improvement of GTX 470 to RX 570 is zero in BF3. I am very angry.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found a sewing needle and straightened out all the pins on the CPU last night, attached my M.2 SSD (500Gb) to the board, connected the power supply and bench tested it.......  It turned on.  Pulled the new case out of the box, put it back in the box and set it up for return and exchange, top back corner heavily dented in.
> Now I have to wait for the replacement to arrive.  Now I'm considering a new graphics card since it will be a complete new build.  What the hell, it's only money, right..........
> 
> 
> 
> I have an ATI Mach 64 VT (PCI, Made in USA), if you are interested. But shipping is going to cost you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, already ordered a RX 570.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s really the absolute minimum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The improvement of GTX 470 to RX 570 is zero in BF3. I am very angry.
Click to expand...

BF3 works just fine on the card in my current gamer, NVidia GeForce GT 740  The 570 blows away my GeForce........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an ATI Mach 64 VT (PCI, Made in USA), if you are interested. But shipping is going to cost you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, already ordered a RX 570.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s really the absolute minimum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It works for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The improvement of GTX 470 to RX 570 is zero in BF3. I am very angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BF3 works just fine on the card in my current gamer, NVidia GeForce GT 740  The 570 blows away my GeForce........
Click to expand...

The GTX 470 also beats the GT 740 big time. However, the stagnation in performance is limited to BF3. I guess it is because the age of the game and the fact the DICE has always optimized their games vor NV cards.

UserBenchmark: Nvidia GeForce GT 740 vs GTX 470


----------



## Ringel05

Well that's what I get for ordering open box........  Finally all the components arrived a few days ago including the replacement case, got it all put together and oh shit!!  I need a power cable for the graphics card........  No PCI-E power cable........  FUCK!!!!
Contacted Rosewill requesting a PCI-E power cable be sent, hope it doesn't take them for freaking ever........


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Well that's what I get for ordering open box........  Finally all the components arrived a few days ago including the replacement case, got it all put together and oh shit!!  I need a power cable for the graphics card........  No PCI-E power cable........  FUCK!!!!
> Contacted Rosewill requesting a PCI-E power cable be sent, hope it doesn't take them for freaking ever........



No power for your graphics card? Damn!

How cheap was that PSU?

Not something to buy open box.

GPU, motherboard, yes.

Power supply? Oh hell no!


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what I get for ordering open box........  Finally all the components arrived a few days ago including the replacement case, got it all put together and oh shit!!  I need a power cable for the graphics card........  No PCI-E power cable........  FUCK!!!!
> Contacted Rosewill requesting a PCI-E power cable be sent, hope it doesn't take them for freaking ever........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No power for your graphics card? Damn!
> 
> How cheap was that PSU?
> 
> Not something to buy open box.
> 
> GPU, motherboard, yes.
> 
> Power supply? Oh hell no!
Click to expand...

It was the one you linked.........


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what I get for ordering open box........  Finally all the components arrived a few days ago including the replacement case, got it all put together and oh shit!!  I need a power cable for the graphics card........  No PCI-E power cable........  FUCK!!!!
> Contacted Rosewill requesting a PCI-E power cable be sent, hope it doesn't take them for freaking ever........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No power for your graphics card? Damn!
> 
> How cheap was that PSU?
> 
> Not something to buy open box.
> 
> GPU, motherboard, yes.
> 
> Power supply? Oh hell no!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was the one you linked.........
Click to expand...



Doh! My Bad?

You said you wanted to go cheap.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Well that's what I get for ordering open box........  Finally all the components arrived a few days ago including the replacement case, got it all put together and oh shit!!  I need a power cable for the graphics card........  No PCI-E power cable........  FUCK!!!!
> Contacted Rosewill requesting a PCI-E power cable be sent, hope it doesn't take them for freaking ever........


You are not properly informed. If you had read a review of the RX570, you would know the 75 watts of the PCI-E slot would not be sufficient for that card. Also, if your PSU doesn´t have a cable, it is possibly very old and not suitable for such a graphics card.

This RX570 has a 8 pol power connection:






Yours maybe not, there is a variant with two 6 pol connections as far as I know.

As for the PSU, be sure you have at least this values for the 12V line, the other stuff is not very important, CPU and GPU get their energy from the 12V line. You see 12v x 37,5a makes 450w.








See, the RX570 consumes up to 200 watts alone:
AMD Radeon RX 570 Power Consumption - Tom's Hardware

I have another advice for you while gaming (or not). The AMD software contains "Radeon Overlay" and you can activate with CTRL, Shift and o. It shows you details about your GPU and CPU like temperature, fan speed, ect and fps. You can also customize it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

That Rosewill PSU should be fine, STFU Capt Blei.

It's a Rosewill 750w single rail.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what I get for ordering open box........  Finally all the components arrived a few days ago including the replacement case, got it all put together and oh shit!!  I need a power cable for the graphics card........  No PCI-E power cable........  FUCK!!!!
> Contacted Rosewill requesting a PCI-E power cable be sent, hope it doesn't take them for freaking ever........
> 
> 
> 
> You are not properly informed. If you had read a review of the RX570, you would know the 75 watts of the PCI-E slot would not be sufficient for that card. Also, if your PSU doesn´t have a cable, it is possibly very old and not suitable for such a graphics card.
> 
> This RX570 has a 8 pol power connection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours maybe not, there is a variant with two 6 pol connections as far as I know.
> 
> As for the PSU, be sure you have at least this values for the 12V line, the other stuff is not very important, CPU and GPU get their energy from the 12V line. You see 12v x 37,5a makes 450w.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, the RX570 consumes up to 200 watts alone:
> AMD Radeon RX 570 Power Consumption - Tom's Hardware
> 
> I have another advice for you while gaming (or not). The AMD software contains "Radeon Overlay" and you can activate with CTRL, Shift and o. It shows you details about your GPU and CPU like temperature, fan speed, ect and fps. You can also customize it.
Click to expand...

Glanced through the Tom's Hardware link, what I read was Greek........  And I don't speak Greek........ 
Mine's an 8 pole and like I said it was open box.  There's an additional 8 pole CPU cable that came with the power supply but no PCI-E cable.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what I get for ordering open box........  Finally all the components arrived a few days ago including the replacement case, got it all put together and oh shit!!  I need a power cable for the graphics card........  No PCI-E power cable........  FUCK!!!!
> Contacted Rosewill requesting a PCI-E power cable be sent, hope it doesn't take them for freaking ever........
> 
> 
> 
> You are not properly informed. If you had read a review of the RX570, you would know the 75 watts of the PCI-E slot would not be sufficient for that card. Also, if your PSU doesn´t have a cable, it is possibly very old and not suitable for such a graphics card.
> 
> This RX570 has a 8 pol power connection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours maybe not, there is a variant with two 6 pol connections as far as I know.
> 
> As for the PSU, be sure you have at least this values for the 12V line, the other stuff is not very important, CPU and GPU get their energy from the 12V line. You see 12v x 37,5a makes 450w.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, the RX570 consumes up to 200 watts alone:
> AMD Radeon RX 570 Power Consumption - Tom's Hardware
> 
> I have another advice for you while gaming (or not). The AMD software contains "Radeon Overlay" and you can activate with CTRL, Shift and o. It shows you details about your GPU and CPU like temperature, fan speed, ect and fps. You can also customize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glanced through the Tom's Hardware link, what I read was Greek........  And I don't speak Greek........
> Mine's an 8 pole and like I said it was open box.  There's an additional 8 pole CPU cable that came with the power supply but no PCI-E cable.
Click to expand...


That's foul. Did they say they'd take care of you?

Mine came came with 2 6+2 prong modular cable.
I have that exact same PSU. I wouldn't say it was good if I didn't think it was.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> That Rosewill PSU should be fine, STFU Capt Blei.
> 
> It's a Rosewill 750w single rail.


I figured I'd let you two battle it out since I have no clue what you two are talking about.......


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what I get for ordering open box........  Finally all the components arrived a few days ago including the replacement case, got it all put together and oh shit!!  I need a power cable for the graphics card........  No PCI-E power cable........  FUCK!!!!
> Contacted Rosewill requesting a PCI-E power cable be sent, hope it doesn't take them for freaking ever........
> 
> 
> 
> You are not properly informed. If you had read a review of the RX570, you would know the 75 watts of the PCI-E slot would not be sufficient for that card. Also, if your PSU doesn´t have a cable, it is possibly very old and not suitable for such a graphics card.
> 
> This RX570 has a 8 pol power connection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours maybe not, there is a variant with two 6 pol connections as far as I know.
> 
> As for the PSU, be sure you have at least this values for the 12V line, the other stuff is not very important, CPU and GPU get their energy from the 12V line. You see 12v x 37,5a makes 450w.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, the RX570 consumes up to 200 watts alone:
> AMD Radeon RX 570 Power Consumption - Tom's Hardware
> 
> I have another advice for you while gaming (or not). The AMD software contains "Radeon Overlay" and you can activate with CTRL, Shift and o. It shows you details about your GPU and CPU like temperature, fan speed, ect and fps. You can also customize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glanced through the Tom's Hardware link, what I read was Greek........  And I don't speak Greek........
> Mine's an 8 pole and like I said it was open box.  There's an additional 8 pole CPU cable that came with the power supply but no PCI-E cable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's foul. Did they say they'd take care of you?
> 
> Mine came came with 2 6+2 prong modular cable.
> I have that exact same PSU. I wouldn't say it was good if I didn't think it was.
Click to expand...

I put in a replacement part request, should take a couple of four days for them to get back to me.  They don't respond over the weekend.......


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Rosewill PSU should be fine, STFU Capt Blei.
> 
> It's a Rosewill 750w single rail.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I'd let you two battle it out since I have no clue what you two are talking about.......
Click to expand...




Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what I get for ordering open box........  Finally all the components arrived a few days ago including the replacement case, got it all put together and oh shit!!  I need a power cable for the graphics card........  No PCI-E power cable........  FUCK!!!!
> Contacted Rosewill requesting a PCI-E power cable be sent, hope it doesn't take them for freaking ever........
> 
> 
> 
> You are not properly informed. If you had read a review of the RX570, you would know the 75 watts of the PCI-E slot would not be sufficient for that card. Also, if your PSU doesn´t have a cable, it is possibly very old and not suitable for such a graphics card.
> 
> This RX570 has a 8 pol power connection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours maybe not, there is a variant with two 6 pol connections as far as I know.
> 
> As for the PSU, be sure you have at least this values for the 12V line, the other stuff is not very important, CPU and GPU get their energy from the 12V line. You see 12v x 37,5a makes 450w.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, the RX570 consumes up to 200 watts alone:
> AMD Radeon RX 570 Power Consumption - Tom's Hardware
> 
> I have another advice for you while gaming (or not). The AMD software contains "Radeon Overlay" and you can activate with CTRL, Shift and o. It shows you details about your GPU and CPU like temperature, fan speed, ect and fps. You can also customize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glanced through the Tom's Hardware link, what I read was Greek........  And I don't speak Greek........
> Mine's an 8 pole and like I said it was open box.  There's an additional 8 pole CPU cable that came with the power supply but no PCI-E cable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's foul. Did they say they'd take care of you?
> 
> Mine came came with 2 6+2 prong modular cable.
> I have that exact same PSU. I wouldn't say it was good if I didn't think it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put in a replacement part request, should take a couple of four days for them to get back to me.  They don't respond over the weekend.......
Click to expand...


I'd get on Newegg, pretty sure that's um...their proprietary version and SuperFlower is the real PSU maker.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what I get for ordering open box........  Finally all the components arrived a few days ago including the replacement case, got it all put together and oh shit!!  I need a power cable for the graphics card........  No PCI-E power cable........  FUCK!!!!
> Contacted Rosewill requesting a PCI-E power cable be sent, hope it doesn't take them for freaking ever........
> 
> 
> 
> You are not properly informed. If you had read a review of the RX570, you would know the 75 watts of the PCI-E slot would not be sufficient for that card. Also, if your PSU doesn´t have a cable, it is possibly very old and not suitable for such a graphics card.
> 
> This RX570 has a 8 pol power connection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours maybe not, there is a variant with two 6 pol connections as far as I know.
> 
> As for the PSU, be sure you have at least this values for the 12V line, the other stuff is not very important, CPU and GPU get their energy from the 12V line. You see 12v x 37,5a makes 450w.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, the RX570 consumes up to 200 watts alone:
> AMD Radeon RX 570 Power Consumption - Tom's Hardware
> 
> I have another advice for you while gaming (or not). The AMD software contains "Radeon Overlay" and you can activate with CTRL, Shift and o. It shows you details about your GPU and CPU like temperature, fan speed, ect and fps. You can also customize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glanced through the Tom's Hardware link, what I read was Greek........  And I don't speak Greek........
> Mine's an 8 pole and like I said it was open box.  There's an additional 8 pole CPU cable that came with the power supply but no PCI-E cable.
Click to expand...

Dunno where you clicked but my link refers to an english speaking review. Important for now is this graphic:






Power consumption while gaming varies of course, see it is a maximum.
I can recommend my PSU, a Kolink KL-600M. It is cheap, powerful enough, modular and the cables are sleeved.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Rosewill PSU should be fine, STFU Capt Blei.
> 
> It's a Rosewill 750w single rail.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I'd let you two battle it out since I have no clue what you two are talking about.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what I get for ordering open box........  Finally all the components arrived a few days ago including the replacement case, got it all put together and oh shit!!  I need a power cable for the graphics card........  No PCI-E power cable........  FUCK!!!!
> Contacted Rosewill requesting a PCI-E power cable be sent, hope it doesn't take them for freaking ever........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not properly informed. If you had read a review of the RX570, you would know the 75 watts of the PCI-E slot would not be sufficient for that card. Also, if your PSU doesn´t have a cable, it is possibly very old and not suitable for such a graphics card.
> 
> This RX570 has a 8 pol power connection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours maybe not, there is a variant with two 6 pol connections as far as I know.
> 
> As for the PSU, be sure you have at least this values for the 12V line, the other stuff is not very important, CPU and GPU get their energy from the 12V line. You see 12v x 37,5a makes 450w.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, the RX570 consumes up to 200 watts alone:
> AMD Radeon RX 570 Power Consumption - Tom's Hardware
> 
> I have another advice for you while gaming (or not). The AMD software contains "Radeon Overlay" and you can activate with CTRL, Shift and o. It shows you details about your GPU and CPU like temperature, fan speed, ect and fps. You can also customize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glanced through the Tom's Hardware link, what I read was Greek........  And I don't speak Greek........
> Mine's an 8 pole and like I said it was open box.  There's an additional 8 pole CPU cable that came with the power supply but no PCI-E cable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's foul. Did they say they'd take care of you?
> 
> Mine came came with 2 6+2 prong modular cable.
> I have that exact same PSU. I wouldn't say it was good if I didn't think it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put in a replacement part request, should take a couple of four days for them to get back to me.  They don't respond over the weekend.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd get on Newegg, pretty sure that's um...their proprietary version and SuperFlower is the real PSU maker.
Click to expand...

I'll check with them also but it was Rosewill I contacted directly.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what I get for ordering open box........  Finally all the components arrived a few days ago including the replacement case, got it all put together and oh shit!!  I need a power cable for the graphics card........  No PCI-E power cable........  FUCK!!!!
> Contacted Rosewill requesting a PCI-E power cable be sent, hope it doesn't take them for freaking ever........
> 
> 
> 
> You are not properly informed. If you had read a review of the RX570, you would know the 75 watts of the PCI-E slot would not be sufficient for that card. Also, if your PSU doesn´t have a cable, it is possibly very old and not suitable for such a graphics card.
> 
> This RX570 has a 8 pol power connection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours maybe not, there is a variant with two 6 pol connections as far as I know.
> 
> As for the PSU, be sure you have at least this values for the 12V line, the other stuff is not very important, CPU and GPU get their energy from the 12V line. You see 12v x 37,5a makes 450w.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, the RX570 consumes up to 200 watts alone:
> AMD Radeon RX 570 Power Consumption - Tom's Hardware
> 
> I have another advice for you while gaming (or not). The AMD software contains "Radeon Overlay" and you can activate with CTRL, Shift and o. It shows you details about your GPU and CPU like temperature, fan speed, ect and fps. You can also customize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glanced through the Tom's Hardware link, what I read was Greek........  And I don't speak Greek........
> Mine's an 8 pole and like I said it was open box.  There's an additional 8 pole CPU cable that came with the power supply but no PCI-E cable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno where you clicked but my link refers to an english speaking review. Important for now is this graphic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power consumption while gaming varies of course, see it is a maximum.
> I can recommend my PSU, a Kolink KL-600M. It is cheap, powerful enough, modular and the cables are sleeved.
Click to expand...


He has this PSU, newb, https://c1.neweggimages.com/NeweggImage/ProductImageCompressAll1280/17-182-133_R01.jpg

62.5A on the 12v rail.

620 +2*62= how much his combined CPU and GPU voltage can be.

620+124=724

IF he can plug his GPU in.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what I get for ordering open box........  Finally all the components arrived a few days ago including the replacement case, got it all put together and oh shit!!  I need a power cable for the graphics card........  No PCI-E power cable........  FUCK!!!!
> Contacted Rosewill requesting a PCI-E power cable be sent, hope it doesn't take them for freaking ever........
> 
> 
> 
> You are not properly informed. If you had read a review of the RX570, you would know the 75 watts of the PCI-E slot would not be sufficient for that card. Also, if your PSU doesn´t have a cable, it is possibly very old and not suitable for such a graphics card.
> 
> This RX570 has a 8 pol power connection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours maybe not, there is a variant with two 6 pol connections as far as I know.
> 
> As for the PSU, be sure you have at least this values for the 12V line, the other stuff is not very important, CPU and GPU get their energy from the 12V line. You see 12v x 37,5a makes 450w.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, the RX570 consumes up to 200 watts alone:
> AMD Radeon RX 570 Power Consumption - Tom's Hardware
> 
> I have another advice for you while gaming (or not). The AMD software contains "Radeon Overlay" and you can activate with CTRL, Shift and o. It shows you details about your GPU and CPU like temperature, fan speed, ect and fps. You can also customize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glanced through the Tom's Hardware link, what I read was Greek........  And I don't speak Greek........
> Mine's an 8 pole and like I said it was open box.  There's an additional 8 pole CPU cable that came with the power supply but no PCI-E cable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno where you clicked but my link refers to an english speaking review. Important for now is this graphic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power consumption while gaming varies of course, see it is a maximum.
> I can recommend my PSU, a Kolink KL-600M. It is cheap, powerful enough, modular and the cables are sleeved.
Click to expand...

It has to do with power, it's all Greek to me.........  Thought you'd get that.......


----------



## Bleipriester

Marion Morrison said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what I get for ordering open box........  Finally all the components arrived a few days ago including the replacement case, got it all put together and oh shit!!  I need a power cable for the graphics card........  No PCI-E power cable........  FUCK!!!!
> Contacted Rosewill requesting a PCI-E power cable be sent, hope it doesn't take them for freaking ever........
> 
> 
> 
> You are not properly informed. If you had read a review of the RX570, you would know the 75 watts of the PCI-E slot would not be sufficient for that card. Also, if your PSU doesn´t have a cable, it is possibly very old and not suitable for such a graphics card.
> 
> This RX570 has a 8 pol power connection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours maybe not, there is a variant with two 6 pol connections as far as I know.
> 
> As for the PSU, be sure you have at least this values for the 12V line, the other stuff is not very important, CPU and GPU get their energy from the 12V line. You see 12v x 37,5a makes 450w.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, the RX570 consumes up to 200 watts alone:
> AMD Radeon RX 570 Power Consumption - Tom's Hardware
> 
> I have another advice for you while gaming (or not). The AMD software contains "Radeon Overlay" and you can activate with CTRL, Shift and o. It shows you details about your GPU and CPU like temperature, fan speed, ect and fps. You can also customize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glanced through the Tom's Hardware link, what I read was Greek........  And I don't speak Greek........
> Mine's an 8 pole and like I said it was open box.  There's an additional 8 pole CPU cable that came with the power supply but no PCI-E cable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno where you clicked but my link refers to an english speaking review. Important for now is this graphic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power consumption while gaming varies of course, see it is a maximum.
> I can recommend my PSU, a Kolink KL-600M. It is cheap, powerful enough, modular and the cables are sleeved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has this PSU, newb: Open Box: Rosewill Hive Series 750W Modular Gaming Power Supply, 80 PLUS Bronze Certified, Single +12V Rail, Intel 4th Gen CPU Ready, SLI & CrossFire Ready - Hive-750 - Newegg.com
Click to expand...

That should be fine for any hardware, noob.

Battle Report -  Battlelog  / Battlefield 3


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what I get for ordering open box........  Finally all the components arrived a few days ago including the replacement case, got it all put together and oh shit!!  I need a power cable for the graphics card........  No PCI-E power cable........  FUCK!!!!
> Contacted Rosewill requesting a PCI-E power cable be sent, hope it doesn't take them for freaking ever........
> 
> 
> 
> You are not properly informed. If you had read a review of the RX570, you would know the 75 watts of the PCI-E slot would not be sufficient for that card. Also, if your PSU doesn´t have a cable, it is possibly very old and not suitable for such a graphics card.
> 
> This RX570 has a 8 pol power connection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours maybe not, there is a variant with two 6 pol connections as far as I know.
> 
> As for the PSU, be sure you have at least this values for the 12V line, the other stuff is not very important, CPU and GPU get their energy from the 12V line. You see 12v x 37,5a makes 450w.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, the RX570 consumes up to 200 watts alone:
> AMD Radeon RX 570 Power Consumption - Tom's Hardware
> 
> I have another advice for you while gaming (or not). The AMD software contains "Radeon Overlay" and you can activate with CTRL, Shift and o. It shows you details about your GPU and CPU like temperature, fan speed, ect and fps. You can also customize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glanced through the Tom's Hardware link, what I read was Greek........  And I don't speak Greek........
> Mine's an 8 pole and like I said it was open box.  There's an additional 8 pole CPU cable that came with the power supply but no PCI-E cable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno where you clicked but my link refers to an english speaking review. Important for now is this graphic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power consumption while gaming varies of course, see it is a maximum.
> I can recommend my PSU, a Kolink KL-600M. It is cheap, powerful enough, modular and the cables are sleeved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has to do with power, it's all Greek to me.........  Thought you'd get that.......
Click to expand...

Don´t worry. Your PSU is more than enough. But the cable must be included.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I'd contact Newegg Ringel05 It's their rebrand of SuperFlower PSUs, open box means fully functional, and that doesn't get it.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> I'd contact Newegg Ringel05 It's their rebrand of SuperFlower PSUs, open box means fully functional, and that doesn't get it.


Dealing with them now, open box may be missing items.........  I have to deal with Rosewill........


----------



## Marion Morrison

Spare Part Request - Rosewill

Ack..


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Spare Part Request - Rosewill
> 
> Ack..


Did that, Service responded, and I paraphrase, "we don't carry spare parts like that around, please contact the warehouse, to see if they may have any.  I could take up to several weeks for them to find one though we cannot guarantee positive results."


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare Part Request - Rosewill
> 
> Ack..
> 
> 
> 
> Did that, Service responded, and I paraphrase, "we don't carry spare parts like that around, please contact the warehouse, to see if they may have any.  I could take up to several weeks for them to find one though we cannot guarantee positive results."
Click to expand...


Sent it back to Newegg and get a refund. Use refund to finance new PSU.
or...
hold on, lemme try and be sure what's compatible.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare Part Request - Rosewill
> 
> Ack..
> 
> 
> 
> Did that, Service responded, and I paraphrase, "we don't carry spare parts like that around, please contact the warehouse, to see if they may have any.  I could take up to several weeks for them to find one though we cannot guarantee positive results."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sent it back to Newegg and get a refund. Use refund to finance new PSU.
> or...
> hold on, lemme try and be sure what's compatible.
Click to expand...

I'm assuming the plug ends are standard, if so I'll just order the linked replacement even though it is a split.  Who knows, might add a second graphics card at some latter date.....


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare Part Request - Rosewill
> 
> Ack..
> 
> 
> 
> Did that, Service responded, and I paraphrase, "we don't carry spare parts like that around, please contact the warehouse, to see if they may have any.  I could take up to several weeks for them to find one though we cannot guarantee positive results."
Click to expand...

You deal was malicious. That PSU without the cable makes no sense.


----------



## Marion Morrison

How much is the shipping on this? 

Quad PCI-E 6+2 Modular Power Cable from a Rosewill Photon modular Power Supply  | eBay


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare Part Request - Rosewill
> 
> Ack..
> 
> 
> 
> Did that, Service responded, and I paraphrase, "we don't carry spare parts like that around, please contact the warehouse, to see if they may have any.  I could take up to several weeks for them to find one though we cannot guarantee positive results."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sent it back to Newegg and get a refund. Use refund to finance new PSU.
> or...
> hold on, lemme try and be sure what's compatible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm assuming the plug ends are standard, if so I'll just order the linked replacement even though it is a split.  Who knows, might add a second graphics card at some latter date.....
Click to expand...


They are NOT! Do not do that. You need one from a Rosewill. First off: How many pins is the PSU side?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spare Part Request - Rosewill
> 
> Ack..
> 
> 
> 
> Did that, Service responded, and I paraphrase, "we don't carry spare parts like that around, please contact the warehouse, to see if they may have any.  I could take up to several weeks for them to find one though we cannot guarantee positive results."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deal was malicious. That PSU without the cable makes no sense.
Click to expand...

It wasn't malicious, it the way "open box" works.  This just happened to be one of those rare times that a necessary component wasn't in the box.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> How much is the shipping on this?
> 
> Quad PCI-E 6+2 Modular Power Cable from a Rosewill Photon modular Power Supply  | eBay


It says "Free".


----------



## Marion Morrison

I think this may be it: Quad PCI-E 6+2 Modular Power Cable from a Rosewill Photon modular Power Supply  | eBay


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the shipping on this?
> 
> Quad PCI-E 6+2 Modular Power Cable from a Rosewill Photon modular Power Supply  | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> It says "Free".
Click to expand...


I'd try it. Count the number of pins on the PSU side to make sure, though.

It's 8 pins. I have the same type PSU. Rosewill pinout should be standard on their brand PSUs. There's an 8-pin and a 10 pin.

That doesn't look right. It has 12 pins on PSU side.


----------



## Ringel05

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the shipping on this?
> 
> Quad PCI-E 6+2 Modular Power Cable from a Rosewill Photon modular Power Supply  | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> It says "Free".
Click to expand...

And no that won't work, 8 pin both ends.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the shipping on this?
> 
> Quad PCI-E 6+2 Modular Power Cable from a Rosewill Photon modular Power Supply  | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> It says "Free".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd try it. Count the number of pins on the PSU side to make sure, though.
> 
> It's 8 pins. I have the same type PSU. Rosewill pinout should be standard on their brand PSUs. There's an 8-pin and a 10 pin.
> 
> That doesn't look right. It has 12 pins on PSU side.
Click to expand...

Nope.
Question, could I use the CPU power cable and see if it powers it from the CPU plug in?

Nope, never mind


----------



## Marion Morrison

Still looking..


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the shipping on this?
> 
> Quad PCI-E 6+2 Modular Power Cable from a Rosewill Photon modular Power Supply  | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> It says "Free".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd try it. Count the number of pins on the PSU side to make sure, though.
> 
> It's 8 pins. I have the same type PSU. Rosewill pinout should be standard on their brand PSUs. There's an 8-pin and a 10 pin.
> 
> That doesn't look right. It has 12 pins on PSU side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> Question, could I use the CPU power cable and see if it powers it from the CPU plug in?
Click to expand...


No. There used to be a way to do from a Molex.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the shipping on this?
> 
> Quad PCI-E 6+2 Modular Power Cable from a Rosewill Photon modular Power Supply  | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> It says "Free".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd try it. Count the number of pins on the PSU side to make sure, though.
> 
> It's 8 pins. I have the same type PSU. Rosewill pinout should be standard on their brand PSUs. There's an 8-pin and a 10 pin.
> 
> That doesn't look right. It has 12 pins on PSU side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
> Question, could I use the CPU power cable and see if it powers it from the CPU plug in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. There used to be a way to do from a Molex.
Click to expand...

Here's an option, I use this PSU to replace the one in my current gamer and buy a new one to use in my new build.  Maybe not Rosewill, maybe something cheaper but still good.


----------



## Marion Morrison

It looks like this, but if wrong, it could fry your stuff. 

PSU 8Pin to Dual 8pin(6+2) Pin PCIe Modular Power Supply Cable for Corsair RM X  | eBay


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> It looks like this, but if wrong, it could fry your stuff.
> 
> PSU 8Pin to Dual 8pin(6+2) Pin PCIe Modular Power Supply Cable for Corsair RM X  | eBay


Just found this on Newegg.

Hive 850 for $77............ 
Rosewill Hive Series 850W Modular Gaming Power Supply, 80 PLUS Bronze Certified, Single +12V Rail, Intel 4th Gen CPU Ready, SLI & CrossFire Ready - Hive-850 - Newegg.com

The 750 is $100..........


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like this, but if wrong, it could fry your stuff.
> 
> PSU 8Pin to Dual 8pin(6+2) Pin PCIe Modular Power Supply Cable for Corsair RM X  | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this on Newegg.
> 
> Hive 850 for $77............
> Rosewill Hive Series 850W Modular Gaming Power Supply, 80 PLUS Bronze Certified, Single +12V Rail, Intel 4th Gen CPU Ready, SLI & CrossFire Ready - Hive-850 - Newegg.com
> 
> The 750 is $100..........
Click to expand...


Nothing wrong with that. 

Really I'd do what you suggested because the wrong cable could fry quite a bit.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like this, but if wrong, it could fry your stuff.
> 
> PSU 8Pin to Dual 8pin(6+2) Pin PCIe Modular Power Supply Cable for Corsair RM X  | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this on Newegg.
> 
> Hive 850 for $77............
> Rosewill Hive Series 850W Modular Gaming Power Supply, 80 PLUS Bronze Certified, Single +12V Rail, Intel 4th Gen CPU Ready, SLI & CrossFire Ready - Hive-850 - Newegg.com
> 
> The 750 is $100..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Really I'd do what you suggested because the wrong cable could fry quite a bit.
Click to expand...

Just ordered it, I'll pull the 750 and put it in the old gamer and maybe sell the cheap Ultra to some poor, unsuspecting schmuck........


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like this, but if wrong, it could fry your stuff.
> 
> PSU 8Pin to Dual 8pin(6+2) Pin PCIe Modular Power Supply Cable for Corsair RM X  | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> Just found this on Newegg.
> 
> Hive 850 for $77............
> Rosewill Hive Series 850W Modular Gaming Power Supply, 80 PLUS Bronze Certified, Single +12V Rail, Intel 4th Gen CPU Ready, SLI & CrossFire Ready - Hive-850 - Newegg.com
> 
> The 750 is $100..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Really I'd do what you suggested because the wrong cable could fry quite a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just ordered it, I'll pull the 750 and put it in the old gamer and maybe sell the cheap Ultra to some poor, unsuspecting schmuck........
Click to expand...


Ooo, Ultra LSP, bad bad bad. COMPUSA made. Total crap.


----------



## Ringel05

Okay, the new PSU showed up today, hooked everything up, checked all my connections, made sure everything was seated properly then turned it on........  It powered up but no signal to the monitor, double checked my connections then tried it again, no luck.  Okay, I only have an M2.2 SSD in, so I add an old HDD, turn it on and it starts screaming at me, non-stop.  Turn it off then back on, still screeching at me.......  Re check all my connections, reseat the graphics card, turn it back on and I get a large number of short beeps followed by a pause followed by a large number of short beeps.  Can't count the beeps cause it's happening so fast.  Pull the RAM, put on stick in, same problem, put the stick in one of the other slots, same thing, try the other stick, same problem.......  I'm thinking I have a bad mobo, two bad sticks or sticks that are not completely compatible........  
I'm at a loss.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, the new PSU showed up today, hooked everything up, checked all my connections, made sure everything was seated properly then turned it on........  It powered up but no signal to the monitor, double checked my connections then tried it again, no luck.  Okay, I only have an M2.2 SSD in, so I add an old HDD, turn it on and it starts screaming at me, non-stop.  Turn it off then back on, still screeching at me.......  Re check all my connections, reseat the graphics card, turn it back on and I get a large number of short beeps followed by a pause followed by a large number of short beeps.  Can't count the beeps cause it's happening so fast.  Pull the RAM, put on stick in, same problem, put the stick in one of the other slots, same thing, try the other stick, same problem.......  I'm thinking I have a bad mobo, two bad sticks or sticks that are not completely compatible........
> I'm at a loss.



Take the m.2 out and try reseating your cpu. Also try different slot with GPU.

If you can, try different type GPU connection. HDMI is the standard now, maybe?


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, the new PSU showed up today, hooked everything up, checked all my connections, made sure everything was seated properly then turned it on........  It powered up but no signal to the monitor, double checked my connections then tried it again, no luck.  Okay, I only have an M2.2 SSD in, so I add an old HDD, turn it on and it starts screaming at me, non-stop.  Turn it off then back on, still screeching at me.......  Re check all my connections, reseat the graphics card, turn it back on and I get a large number of short beeps followed by a pause followed by a large number of short beeps.  Can't count the beeps cause it's happening so fast.  Pull the RAM, put on stick in, same problem, put the stick in one of the other slots, same thing, try the other stick, same problem.......  I'm thinking I have a bad mobo, two bad sticks or sticks that are not completely compatible........
> I'm at a loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take the m.2 out and try reseating your cpu. Also try different slot with GPU.
> 
> If you can, try different type GPU connection. HDMI is the standard now, maybe?
Click to expand...

All been done.  Just finished a chat with ASUS tech support the RAM is not on their qualified vendor list so they can't insure it will work so I ordered RAM off their QVL and we'll see if it's the problem.


----------



## Marion Morrison

See if you can get back to powered up but no signal to monitor. Then look at your KB as it's booting up. If the KB blips, it's a video thing.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, the new PSU showed up today, hooked everything up, checked all my connections, made sure everything was seated properly then turned it on........  It powered up but no signal to the monitor, double checked my connections then tried it again, no luck.  Okay, I only have an M2.2 SSD in, so I add an old HDD, turn it on and it starts screaming at me, non-stop.  Turn it off then back on, still screeching at me.......  Re check all my connections, reseat the graphics card, turn it back on and I get a large number of short beeps followed by a pause followed by a large number of short beeps.  Can't count the beeps cause it's happening so fast.  Pull the RAM, put on stick in, same problem, put the stick in one of the other slots, same thing, try the other stick, same problem.......  I'm thinking I have a bad mobo, two bad sticks or sticks that are not completely compatible........
> I'm at a loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take the m.2 out and try reseating your cpu. Also try different slot with GPU.
> 
> If you can, try different type GPU connection. HDMI is the standard now, maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All been done.  Just finished a chat with ASUS tech support the RAM is not on their qualified vendor list so they can't insure it will work so I ordered RAM off their QVL and we'll see if it's the problem.
Click to expand...


What RAM did you get? (have)


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, the new PSU showed up today, hooked everything up, checked all my connections, made sure everything was seated properly then turned it on........  It powered up but no signal to the monitor, double checked my connections then tried it again, no luck.  Okay, I only have an M2.2 SSD in, so I add an old HDD, turn it on and it starts screaming at me, non-stop.  Turn it off then back on, still screeching at me.......  Re check all my connections, reseat the graphics card, turn it back on and I get a large number of short beeps followed by a pause followed by a large number of short beeps.  Can't count the beeps cause it's happening so fast.  Pull the RAM, put on stick in, same problem, put the stick in one of the other slots, same thing, try the other stick, same problem.......  I'm thinking I have a bad mobo, two bad sticks or sticks that are not completely compatible........
> I'm at a loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take the m.2 out and try reseating your cpu. Also try different slot with GPU.
> 
> If you can, try different type GPU connection. HDMI is the standard now, maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All been done.  Just finished a chat with ASUS tech support the RAM is not on their qualified vendor list so they can't insure it will work so I ordered RAM off their QVL and we'll see if it's the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What RAM did you get? (have)
Click to expand...

*G.SKILL Flare X (for AMD) 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) *


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> See if you can get back to powered up but no signal to monitor. Then look at your KB as it's booting up. If the KB blips, it's a video thing.


I have no idea what the KB is........


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, the new PSU showed up today, hooked everything up, checked all my connections, made sure everything was seated properly then turned it on........  It powered up but no signal to the monitor, double checked my connections then tried it again, no luck.  Okay, I only have an M2.2 SSD in, so I add an old HDD, turn it on and it starts screaming at me, non-stop.  Turn it off then back on, still screeching at me.......  Re check all my connections, reseat the graphics card, turn it back on and I get a large number of short beeps followed by a pause followed by a large number of short beeps.  Can't count the beeps cause it's happening so fast.  Pull the RAM, put on stick in, same problem, put the stick in one of the other slots, same thing, try the other stick, same problem.......  I'm thinking I have a bad mobo, two bad sticks or sticks that are not completely compatible........
> I'm at a loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take the m.2 out and try reseating your cpu. Also try different slot with GPU.
> 
> If you can, try different type GPU connection. HDMI is the standard now, maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All been done.  Just finished a chat with ASUS tech support the RAM is not on their qualified vendor list so they can't insure it will work so I ordered RAM off their QVL and we'll see if it's the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What RAM did you get? (have)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *G.SKILL Flare X (for AMD) 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) *
Click to expand...


Link? Flare X? Wtf?!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can get back to powered up but no signal to monitor. Then look at your KB as it's booting up. If the KB blips, it's a video thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what the KB is........
Click to expand...


The KB is your KeyBoard. If you're booting up and get no video, look at your keyboard and see if if it blips when booting. If it does, it's a video problem.
When I say "look at it", I mean the 3 green lights at the top right.

The keyboard lights "blip" when going into the OS.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, the new PSU showed up today, hooked everything up, checked all my connections, made sure everything was seated properly then turned it on........  It powered up but no signal to the monitor, double checked my connections then tried it again, no luck.  Okay, I only have an M2.2 SSD in, so I add an old HDD, turn it on and it starts screaming at me, non-stop.  Turn it off then back on, still screeching at me.......  Re check all my connections, reseat the graphics card, turn it back on and I get a large number of short beeps followed by a pause followed by a large number of short beeps.  Can't count the beeps cause it's happening so fast.  Pull the RAM, put on stick in, same problem, put the stick in one of the other slots, same thing, try the other stick, same problem.......  I'm thinking I have a bad mobo, two bad sticks or sticks that are not completely compatible........
> I'm at a loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take the m.2 out and try reseating your cpu. Also try different slot with GPU.
> 
> If you can, try different type GPU connection. HDMI is the standard now, maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All been done.  Just finished a chat with ASUS tech support the RAM is not on their qualified vendor list so they can't insure it will work so I ordered RAM off their QVL and we'll see if it's the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What RAM did you get? (have)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *G.SKILL Flare X (for AMD) 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link? Flare X? Wtf?!
Click to expand...

That was one of the one's on the list.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can get back to powered up but no signal to monitor. Then look at your KB as it's booting up. If the KB blips, it's a video thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what the KB is........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The KB is your KeyBoard.
Click to expand...

Maybe later, I have everything disconnected and I'm not ready to reconnect it just yet, last night I was ready to use it as a club in an attempt to destroy the club........  Still not quite over that yet.........


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can get back to powered up but no signal to monitor. Then look at your KB as it's booting up. If the KB blips, it's a video thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what the KB is........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The KB is your KeyBoard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe later, I have everything disconnected and I'm not ready to reconnect it just yet, last night I was ready to use it as a club in an attempt to destroy the club........  Still not quite over that yet.........
Click to expand...


I can sympathize with that.


----------



## Ringel05

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, the new PSU showed up today, hooked everything up, checked all my connections, made sure everything was seated properly then turned it on........  It powered up but no signal to the monitor, double checked my connections then tried it again, no luck.  Okay, I only have an M2.2 SSD in, so I add an old HDD, turn it on and it starts screaming at me, non-stop.  Turn it off then back on, still screeching at me.......  Re check all my connections, reseat the graphics card, turn it back on and I get a large number of short beeps followed by a pause followed by a large number of short beeps.  Can't count the beeps cause it's happening so fast.  Pull the RAM, put on stick in, same problem, put the stick in one of the other slots, same thing, try the other stick, same problem.......  I'm thinking I have a bad mobo, two bad sticks or sticks that are not completely compatible........
> I'm at a loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take the m.2 out and try reseating your cpu. Also try different slot with GPU.
> 
> If you can, try different type GPU connection. HDMI is the standard now, maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All been done.  Just finished a chat with ASUS tech support the RAM is not on their qualified vendor list so they can't insure it will work so I ordered RAM off their QVL and we'll see if it's the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What RAM did you get? (have)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *G.SKILL Flare X (for AMD) 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) *
Click to expand...

This what i just ordered;
G.SKILL Flare X (for AMD) 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16D-16GFX - Newegg.com

The ones you recommended that ASUS is claiming is the problem are;
G.Skill DDR4-3000 (F4-3000C16D-16GVRB)


----------



## Marion Morrison

A) The RAM you just bought looks like a really good deal!

B) I'm running the exact RAM I linked in an Asus 470 board right now.

Matter of fact, they're the same RAM, down to the timings and everything. Made at the same place, and the chips are the same.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> A) The RAM you just bought looks like a really good deal!
> 
> B) I'm running the exact RAM I linked in an Asus 470 board right now.
> 
> Matter of fact, they're the same RAM, down to the timings and everything. Made at the same place, and the chips are the same.


Don't know, maybe they changed something.  
Well we'll know if it's the RAM after it arrives in a couple of days.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> A) The RAM you just bought looks like a really good deal!
> 
> B) I'm running the exact RAM I linked in an Asus 470 board right now.
> 
> Matter of fact, they're the same RAM, down to the timings and everything. Made at the same place, and the chips are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know, maybe they changed something.
> Well we'll know if it's the RAM after it arrives in a couple of days.
Click to expand...


I know for a fact nothing has changed in around 3 years. One of the best trolls in the world is G.Skill's QC guy. 

It's all Samsung B Die.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> A) The RAM you just bought looks like a really good deal!
> 
> B) I'm running the exact RAM I linked in an Asus 470 board right now.
> 
> Matter of fact, they're the same RAM, down to the timings and everything. Made at the same place, and the chips are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know, maybe they changed something.
> Well we'll know if it's the RAM after it arrives in a couple of days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know for a fact nothing has changed in around 3 years. One of the best trolls in the world is G.Skill's QC guy.
> 
> It's all Samsung B Die.
Click to expand...

Don't know, new BIOs update?


----------



## Ringel05

The new RAM just arrived, put it in and turned it on.......  No beeps.  I'll hook it up to the monitor, etc later, have some errands to run.


----------



## Ringel05

Damn it, hooked it all up, turned it on and it started squealing at me.  Okay, disconnected the old HDD squealing stopped but still no signal to the monitor.....  Removed the GPU, plugged it in via the HDMI built into the mobo, nope, still no signal.  Spent a half hour chatting online with an ASUS tech, finally have an RMA number and will ship it out as soon as I receive my shipping label........  I told them from the get-go it was the mobo......


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Damn it, hooked it all up, turned it on and it started squealing at me.  Okay, disconnected the old HDD squealing stopped but still no signal to the monitor.....  Removed the GPU, plugged it in via the HDMI built into the mobo, nope, still no signal.  Spent a half hour chatting online with an ASUS tech, finally have an RMA number and will ship it out as soon as I receive my shipping label........  I told them from the get-go it was the mobo......


You´re a jinx. When will you start gaming?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, hooked it all up, turned it on and it started squealing at me.  Okay, disconnected the old HDD squealing stopped but still no signal to the monitor.....  Removed the GPU, plugged it in via the HDMI built into the mobo, nope, still no signal.  Spent a half hour chatting online with an ASUS tech, finally have an RMA number and will ship it out as soon as I receive my shipping label........  I told them from the get-go it was the mobo......
> 
> 
> 
> You´re a jinx. When will you start gaming?
Click to expand...

As soon as I can get to the casino........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, hooked it all up, turned it on and it started squealing at me.  Okay, disconnected the old HDD squealing stopped but still no signal to the monitor.....  Removed the GPU, plugged it in via the HDMI built into the mobo, nope, still no signal.  Spent a half hour chatting online with an ASUS tech, finally have an RMA number and will ship it out as soon as I receive my shipping label........  I told them from the get-go it was the mobo......
> 
> 
> 
> You´re a jinx. When will you start gaming?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as I can get to the casino........
Click to expand...

My graphics card also went west some weeks ago. But since I got it locally, they just replaced it in the store.


----------



## Ringel05

More on the saga of the build from hell.

Finally sent off the mobo to ASUS last week for warranty repair.  Received an email this morning claiming customer caused damage......  One corner of the mobo was damaged somehow but not by me.  ASUS wanted $190 to repair it and wouldn't budge, told me to contact Newegg to resolve to issue, I told ASUS to send it back unrepaired that I was going to mount it on the wall as a reminder never to buy ASUS again.
Contacted Newegg and kinda raised hell when they said it couldn't be returned as it was past the return date but to keep a customer who was pissed off they gave me $75 in credit.  Just ordered an AsRock X470 Master at basically half price from Newegg.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ringel05 said:


> Debating a Ryzen 5 processor vs an Intel i5 processor.


Laptop?


----------



## Ringel05

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debating a Ryzen 5 processor vs an Intel i5 processor.
> 
> 
> 
> Laptop?
Click to expand...

No, desktop, it's a new build that's been my build from hell.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ringel05 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debating a Ryzen 5 processor vs an Intel i5 processor.
> 
> 
> 
> Laptop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, desktop, it's a new build that's been my build from hell.
Click to expand...

My new desktop build has also been a pain in the ass. As far as Windows 10 goes, it is an absolute monster. Untouchable. But gaming has been a crap shoot.

Mobo: ASUS MPG Z390
CPU: Intel i7 8700
RAM: 2x 8 GB 2700
GPU: Radeon RX 590 8 GB GDDR5

This setup fried my old GTX 970 the moment i first powered it up. So, enter the Radeon GPU. 

I think my problem is that I need a better cooler for the CPU. The stock cooler is garbage.

And this will be the last time I buy a Radeon GPU. Their controller software is hot garbage and has never worked correctly. It wants to overheat under loads that my supposedly inferior, last GPU handled without sweating.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> More on the saga of the build from hell.
> 
> Finally sent off the mobo to ASUS last week for warranty repair.  Received an email this morning claiming customer caused damage......  One corner of the mobo was damaged somehow but not by me.  ASUS wanted $190 to repair it and wouldn't budge, told me to contact Newegg to resolve to issue, I told ASUS to send it back unrepaired that I was going to mount it on the wall as a reminder never to buy ASUS again.
> Contacted Newegg and kinda raised hell when they said it couldn't be returned as it was past the return date but to keep a customer who was pissed off they gave me $75 in credit.  Just ordered an AsRock X470 Master at basically half price from Newegg.


I like this one:
Gigabyte X570 I AORUS Pro WiFi

I plan to make a tiny, yet powerful machine.


----------



## Bleipriester

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debating a Ryzen 5 processor vs an Intel i5 processor.
> 
> 
> 
> Laptop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, desktop, it's a new build that's been my build from hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My new desktop build has also been a pain in the ass. As far as Windows 10 goes, it is an absolute monster. Untouchable. But gaming has been a crap shoot.
> 
> Mobo: ASUS MPG Z390
> CPU: Intel i7 8700
> RAM: 2x 8 GB 2700
> GPU: Radeon RX 590 8 GB GDDR5
> 
> This setup fried my old GTX 970 the moment i first powered it up. So, enter the Radeon GPU.
> 
> I think my problem is that I need a better cooler for the CPU. The stock cooler is garbage.
> 
> And this will be the last time I buy a Radeon GPU. Their controller software is hot garbage and has never worked correctly. It wants to overheat under loads that my supposedly inferior, last GPU handled without sweating.
Click to expand...

The FX CPUs had terrible fans with up to 6000/s. Dunno whats wrong with you GPU, though.


----------



## Ringel05

Went ahead and ordered a new CPU, looked at the other one and somehow had more bent pins.  The new mobo showed up a couple of days ago and the new CPU today.  Finally put it together and after a couple of mis-starts (my fault) it started right up with no problems what so ever.  I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Bleipriester said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debating a Ryzen 5 processor vs an Intel i5 processor.
> 
> 
> 
> Laptop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, desktop, it's a new build that's been my build from hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My new desktop build has also been a pain in the ass. As far as Windows 10 goes, it is an absolute monster. Untouchable. But gaming has been a crap shoot.
> 
> Mobo: ASUS MPG Z390
> CPU: Intel i7 8700
> RAM: 2x 8 GB 2700
> GPU: Radeon RX 590 8 GB GDDR5
> 
> This setup fried my old GTX 970 the moment i first powered it up. So, enter the Radeon GPU.
> 
> I think my problem is that I need a better cooler for the CPU. The stock cooler is garbage.
> 
> And this will be the last time I buy a Radeon GPU. Their controller software is hot garbage and has never worked correctly. It wants to overheat under loads that my supposedly inferior, last GPU handled without sweating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The FX CPUs had terrible fans with up to 6000/s. Dunno whats wrong with you GPU, though.
Click to expand...

Fixed!

It was actually an audio driver issue. Two active drivers were battling for control and would then sometimes crash the system. I assumed it was my video card or PCU running hot. Nope. I just disabled one of the audio drivers, and everything is running perfectly.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ringel05 said:


> Went ahead and ordered a new CPU, looked at the other one and somehow had more bent pins.  The new mobo showed up a couple of days ago and the new CPU today.  Finally put it together and after a couple of mis-starts (my fault) it started right up with no problems what so ever.  I'm a happy camper.


Good to hear


----------



## Ringel05

BTW, the new build is fast.......  With the M2.2 in it it boots up in a few seconds, loading apps happens almost before they're clicked on and I've had to slow down the play speed on some of the games I have, not used to them playing that fast.  
I did spend over an hour with a MS tech getting my OS authorized and another couple of hours downloading and installing my usual apps, configuring everything including getting rid of all the bloatware and completely shutting down Cortana.  
I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Ringel05

That was stupid of me but I didn't know any better.......  Last night my computer suddenly locked up, tried rebooting, went into repair mode, unsuccessful in the repair, eventually tried a full reset, no luck.  Turns out M.2 cards are very susceptible to heat, extremely susceptible to heat, while my M.2 is under the built in heat sink made for it I installed the graphics card immediately below it.........  Pretty sure my $60 M.2 is fried........  

So let this be a warning for all who wish to install M.2 cards, try to keep it as far away from any heat sources as possible.  The manufacturers aren't very clear on this.


----------



## Ringel05

Installed my old HDD in the build, it says the M.2 drive is working fine so apparently it looks like Win 10 had an unrecoverable crash and it may be due to Fast Boot being activated.  At least that's what many are saying out there, it locked up and I manually shut it down, apparently this wiped the boot so it's format drive and reinstall the OS........


----------



## Ringel05

The good thing is with the old HDD in it I was able to format the M.2 drive, the bad thing is I had to do a fresh install......  Now I have to redo all my  personal setup/configuration.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ringel05 said:


> The good thing is with the old HDD in it I was able to format the M.2 drive, the bad thing is I had to do a fresh install......  Now I have to redo all my  personal setup/configuration.


I dont understand the advantage of an M.2. Drive. My SSD drive boots nearly instantly.


----------



## Ringel05

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing is with the old HDD in it I was able to format the M.2 drive, the bad thing is I had to do a fresh install......  Now I have to redo all my  personal setup/configuration.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont understand the advantage of an M.2. Drive. My SSD drive boots nearly instantly.
Click to expand...

It's supposed to be faster with large files.  It's PCIe not Sata.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> The good thing is with the old HDD in it I was able to format the M.2 drive, the bad thing is I had to do a fresh install......  Now I have to redo all my  personal setup/configuration.


Have you already managed to mount a monitor?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing is with the old HDD in it I was able to format the M.2 drive, the bad thing is I had to do a fresh install......  Now I have to redo all my  personal setup/configuration.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you already managed to mount a monitor?
Click to expand...

No, I'm using Braille........  Besides mounting a monitor is a little too kinky even for me.


----------



## Ringel05

Was having freeze ups and reboots, turned off Fast Boot then ran a scan.  Sure thing, the scan found and repaired a couple of corrupted system files, hopefully that fixed the problem.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Was having freeze ups and reboots, turned off Fast Boot then ran a scan.  Sure thing, the scan found and repaired a couple of corrupted system files, hopefully that fixed the problem.


----------

